# Updated COVID-19 announcement



## Sandi Bo (Mar 16, 2020)

*March 16, 2020*
Dear Valued Owner,
As we continue to navigate guidance from local, state and federal public health authorities as well as restrictions being issued by local and state officials, it is important that we keep you updated on how your travel plans and vacation planning services may be impacted. Your health and safety, and that of our associates, is our top priority.
*Your Resorts*
In support of the recommendations of public officials and social distancing efforts, we are implementing a number of changes to our resort operations.

*Effective immediately and through March 31, 2020, we are unable to accommodate new requests for reservations* at all Club Wyndham, WorldMark by Wyndham, Shell Vacations Club, and Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham resorts.
*At this time, we are asking all owners with upcoming reservations through March 31, 2020, to consider cancelling their stays.* With enhanced restrictions in place, we will be unable to provide you the vacation experience you expect when visiting one of our resorts.
In accordance with guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that limits gatherings of people, *beginning March 17, 2020, and across all resorts, food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activities rooms, etc. will be closed.* Any gatherings will be cancelled. Grocery and food delivery will be restricted or not allowed.
*A smaller number of resorts will be restricted from allowing owner check-ins, effective March 20, 2020. This includes all resorts in the following locations: Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, New York, Utah (Park City and Park City Miner’s Club), Orlando, Las Vegas, Anaheim, San Francisco, Wisconsin, Atlantic City, and Maryland.* We will make every effort to contact owners with reservations at these locations to notify them that their reservations will be cancelled with vacation points / credits refunded automatically. While owners who have already checked in to a resort may be able to remain through the date of their scheduled departure, they should strongly consider shortening their stays* as movement in and around the resort will be restricted. In some municipalities, you will be restricted to your suite*. Depending on how this situation evolves, we may have to close the resort at any point and require immediate departures.
This is a fluid situation with local, state, and federal jurisdictions issuing guidance and/or restrictions continuously. Our resorts will fully comply with guidance as it is updated.
*Your Vacation Planning Touch Points*
While we always strive to provide exceptional service, please be aware that we are experiencing higher than normal call volumes so your hold time could be longer than normal. *Your owner website is the best way to update your vacation plans.* As a reminder, we have adjusted our cancellation policy to reflect additional flexibility and you may cancel your reservation with an arrival date prior to May 15, 2020, without penalty. Within 72 hours, the full amount of points / credits used for the reservation will be added back into your account and the reservation transaction will be restored.
We understand this situation has impacted your ability to maximize your vacations so we are reviewing alternative options to use your points / credits. Stay tuned for more information.
We are fully committed to implementing health and safety measures to protect our owners, guests and associates. We recognize some of these measures may be an inconvenience and we sincerely appreciate your patience during this time. Thank you for being a valued member of our Wyndham Destinations family and we look forward to welcoming you back for a future vacation.  
Sincerely,
Geoff Richards
Chief Operating Officer, Wyndham Vacation Clubs
*List of Impacted Resorts*
*New York City*
Club Wyndham Midtown 45
*Puerto Rico*
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - Rio Mar
*Park City*
Club Wyndham Park City
WorldMark Park City
*Atlantic City*
Club Wyndham Skyline Tower
*Anaheim*
Club Wyndham Anaheim
Club Wyndham Dolphin’s Cove
Peacock Suites
WorldMark Anaheim
WorldMark Dolphin’s Cove
*Orlando*
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Cypress Palm
Club Wyndham Star Island
Club Wyndham Orlando International
Club Wyndham Reunion
WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef
WorldMark Reunion
*Las Vegas*
Club Wyndham Desert Blue
Club Wyndham Grand Desert
Club Wyndham Tropicana
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - Desert Blue
Desert Rose Resort
WorldMark Las Vegas - Boulevard
WorldMark Las Vegas - Spencer Street
WorldMark Tropicana
Harrah’s Las Vegas
*Maryland*
Club Wyndham National Harbor
*Mexico*
El Cid Granada Hotel & Country Club
El Cid Marina Beach Hotel & Yacht Club
El Cid El Moro Beach Hotel
El Cid La Ceiba Beach Hotel
WorldMark Coral Baja
WorldMark Isla Mujeres
WorldMark La Paloma
WorldMark Zihuatanejo
Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort
Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa
*Canada*
Carriage Hills Resort
Carriage Ridge Resort
Mountainside Lodge
Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency
WorldMark Canmore-Banff
WorldMark Vancouver - The Canadian
WorldMark Victoria
WorldMark Whistler - Cascade Lodge
WorldMark Whistler - Sundance
*St. Thomas*
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - St. Thomas
*San Francisco, CA*
Club Wyndham Canterbury
Inn at the Opera
The Donatello
Suites at Fisherman’s Wharf
WorldMark San Francisco
*Wisconsin*
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham Sundara Cottages at Wisconsin Dells
Club Wyndham Tamarack
Little Sweden


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> *March 16, 2020*
> Dear Valued Owner,
> As we continue to navigate guidance from local, state and federal public health authorities as well as restrictions being issued by local and state officials, it is important that we keep you updated on how your travel plans and vacation planning services may be impacted. Your health and safety, and that of our associates, is our top priority.
> *Your Resorts*
> ...


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## charlja (Mar 17, 2020)

What about waiver of fees for the points deposit feature?  We want to push all of our points to 2021.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 17, 2020)

charlja said:


> What about waiver of fees for the points deposit feature?  We want to push all of our points to 2021.



We canceled airline tickets that have to be used by October.
I'd love to be able to spend $39 to move that to next year.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Roger830 said:


> We canceled airline tickets that have to be used by October.
> I'd love to be able to spend $39 to move that to next year.


It's too bad the airlines aren't being more accommodating and provide a full refund. That's the proper thing to do during these times.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't see how the airlines can afford to refund non-refundable tickets.
It would have been nice if they allowed up to one year to rebook.

Let's hope there aren't bankruptcies.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Non-refundable tickets during normal times make sense. But these are not normal times. There is such a thing as sucking it up and do the proper thing.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 17, 2020)

That's spent money that we don't need. 
We're missing out on a trip, but gained money from hotel and RCI cancellations, saving money on car rental, meals, entertainment.

It's starting to look positive.


----------



## ilya (Mar 17, 2020)

Did they mention anything about guest confirmation. After all that does not cost them anything..


----------



## chapjim (Mar 17, 2020)

55plus said:


> Non-refundable tickets during normal times make sense. But these are not normal times. There is such a thing as sucking it up and do the proper thing.



There you go again!  Except now it's "proper" instead of "fair."  I don't get how you're the one who decides what's fair and proper.

It's not just consumers.  The times are not normal for businesses, even airlines, which are owned by regular people.  The times are not normal for timeshare owners either.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

55plus said:


> It's too bad the airlines aren't being more accommodating and provide a full refund. That's the proper thing to do during these times.



So the airlines provide full refunds and have to lay off employees because they are cash-strapped.  Is that "proper?"


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## CCdad (Mar 19, 2020)

ilya said:


> Did they mention anything about guest confirmation. After all that does not cost them anything..



Currently they’re not adjusting for reservation cancellations that had used a guest certificate, even after the announcement yesterday of the expanded resort check in restrictions.

They’re refunding points, reservation transactions and housekeeping credits. They appear to be considering prorating points refunds for guests (optional early departure or those being forced to leave resorts) leaving before their departure dates because of local regulations or fear of airline service cuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdad (Mar 19, 2020)

March 18, 2020

At Club Wyndham, we care about the safety and well-being of our owners, guests, and associates. The teams are working diligently to provide you with the latest developments relating to COVID-19. Please see below for details on our flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and more.



Make Travel Updates Online
As many owners have questions or need to make changes to their upcoming reservations, the Vacation Planning Center is experiencing a very large number of incoming phone calls and emails – which means longer than usual response times.

The quickest and easiest way to update your vacation plans is online. Visit the My Reservations section of your owner website to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.

We ask that you check your owner website for updates rather than calling, so your Vacation Planning Guides are able to assist your fellow owners who are experiencing interruptions or cancellations for vacations within the next 72 hours.

null
Vacation Cancellation Updates
During this quickly evolving situation, we are providing additional flexibility for your travel plans. 

If you need to cancel an upcoming reservation with an arrival date prior to May 15, 2020, you can do so online without penalty up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours of receiving your cancellation request.

Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.


Impacted Resorts
Check-ins are currently restricted at a number of resorts through April 18, 2020.

If you have an upcoming reservation at one of the impacted resorts, we will cancel your reservation for you – you do not need to take any action. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours.

Click here to view a list of impacted resorts.

As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through April 18, 2020 — even if your reservation is not at a resort that is currently impacted. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.

Read More


New Reservations for Future Stays
We are currently not accepting any new reservations for check-in dates now through April 18, 2020.

You are welcome to make new reservations for check-in dates on or after April 19, 2020. Your owner website is the fastest way to make a new reservation.


Get the Latest Updates
As the COVID-19 situation continues to change, please check this page for the most up-to-date information. All urgent news and the latest vacation impacts will be communicated here.

Serving our owners is an amazing privilege. We can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation.





LIST OF IMPACTED RESORTS
California
Anaheim – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 1
Club Wyndham Anaheim
Club Wyndham Dolphin’s Cove
Peacock Suites
WorldMark Anaheim
WorldMark Dolphin’s Cove

Napa – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Vino Bello Resort

San Francisco – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Canterbury
Inn at the Opera
Suites at Fisherman’s Wharf
The Donatello
WorldMark San Francisco

Windsor – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Windsor

Canada
Alberta – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Canmore-Banff
WorldMark Whistler - Cascade Lodge
WorldMark Whistler - Sundance

British Columbia – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Mountainside Lodge
WorldMark Vancouver - The Canadian
WorldMark Victoria

Ontario – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Carriage Hills Resort
Carriage Ridge Resort

Quebec – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency

Florida
Orlando – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 1
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
Club Wyndham Cypress Palm
Club Wyndham Orlando International
Club Wyndham Reunion
Club Wyndham Star Island
WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef
WorldMark Reunion

Maryland
National Harbor – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham National Harbor

Mexico
Cozumel – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
El Cid La Ceiba Beach Hotel

Isla Mujeres – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Isla Mujeres

Mazatlan – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
El Cid Granada Hotel & Country Club
El Cid Marina Beach Hotel & Yacht Club
El Cid El Moro Beach Hotel

Puerto Vallarta – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Plaza Pelicanos Grand Beach Resort
Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa

Rosarito – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark La Paloma

San Jose Del Cabo – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Coral Baja

Zihuatanejo – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Zihuatanejo

Nevada
Las Vegas – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Desert Blue
Club Wyndham Grand Desert
Club Wyndham Tropicana
Desert Rose Resort
Harrah’s Las Vegas
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - Desert Blue
WorldMark Las Vegas - Boulevard
WorldMark Las Vegas - Spencer Street
WorldMark Tropicana

Reno – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Reno

Lake Tahoe – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham South Shore
WorldMark Lake Tahoe
WorldMark South Shore

New Jersey
Atlantic City – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Skyline Tower

New York
New York City – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Midtown 45

Pennsylvania
Shawnee-on-Delaware – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Shawnee Village
WorldMark Shawnee Village

Puerto Rico
Rio Grande – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - Rio Mar

U.S. Virgin Islands
St. Thomas – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham - St. Thomas

Utah
Park City – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
Club Wyndham Park City
WorldMark Park City

Washington
Seattle – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 18
WorldMark Seattle - The Camlin

Wisconsin
Wisconsin Dells – Not Accepting Check-Ins March 20 through April 1
Club Wyndham Glacier Canyon
Club Wyndham Sundara Cottages at Wisconsin Dells
Club Wyndham Tamarack
Little Sweden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Mar 20, 2020)

Does anyone else seem to think that the Florida resorts ending date is missing the 8 after April 1?

I called and they said it was still April 1 but they have brought it down for booking because they are overbooked and the reservation might be canceled anyway.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2020)

Wisconsin Dell's is also April 1st. It's not a typo. I have several reservations for April 3-5, and several for April 17-19. I confirmed they are still good, and they all received upgrades.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2020)

We're at Emerald Grande. We're due to checkout next Thursday. The resort is about half full now. We're one of the last few Wyndham guests here. As people leave there were no new check-ins. Wyndham owns 150 units here. The pool and beach are still open. The resort's boat shuttle to and from the beach is still running as normal. Today Margaritaville Restaurant in Harbor Walk shutdown. Other restaurants in the area are closing too. Charter fishing boats, pontoon boat rentals, jet skis rentals, etc., appear to still be in demand. When we get home we'll be just several days shy of being gone for 5 months. Glad this didn't happen at the beginning of our journey.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 21, 2020)

At Emerald Grande house keeping is no longer allowed to enter the units during the coronavirus outbreak. Housekeeping will bring you sheets, towels, etc. It's up to you to change your sheets, dust and clean your unit.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 23, 2020)

Currently at Emerald Grande. Received a call stating we have to vacate the property. Everything is being cancelled and to contact Wyndham to prorate our points. We were due to leave Thursday so leaving Tuesday isn't too bad. Wyndham Nashville closed so we're stay in a hotel on our way home. What an adventure...


----------



## bendadin (Mar 23, 2020)

Now extended through April 30th.


----------



## CCdad (Mar 23, 2020)

And now all California, Florida & Hawaii resorts are included on the list. Seems like every US, Mexico, Canada and Caribbean Wyndham and Club Pass resort is now closed through April 30.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Mar 23, 2020)

CCdad said:


> And now all California, Florida & Hawaii resorts are included on the list. Seems like every US, Mexico, Canada and Caribbean Wyndham and Club Pass resort is now closed through April 30.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Plus South Carolina and Tennessee.   I had reservations at both.

Wyndham will keep rolling the date forward incrementally, probably for the indefinite future.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 23, 2020)

Owner Care just called to tell me that they are cancelling a reservation starting on 4/22 that they had to make for me. Since they had to make it they have to cancel it as it doesn't show in our account. The rep asked if I wanted to reschedule and I was thinking of booking the same resort a month later. She said they are recommending not making any reservations that start before the 1st of June.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 23, 2020)

We are at Wyndham Smokey Mountains booked through Thursday 3/26. Nobody has asked us to leave and it looked like someone checked into our building today. Some buildings are empty .. just a few scattered in others. Probably 95% vacant.

We had a 2 night reservation at Margaritaville Pigeon Forge starting Thursday 3/26 and they emailed today and said that is being cancelled with points refund.  So it will be back to Ohio for stay at home lockdown.

Bob


----------



## dgalati (Mar 23, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Owner Care just called to tell me that they are cancelling a reservation starting on 4/22 that they had to make for me. Since they had to make it they have to cancel it as it doesn't show in our account. The rep asked if I wanted to reschedule and I was thinking of booking the same resort a month later. She said they are recommending not making any reservations that start before the 1st of June.


I say July to be safe.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 23, 2020)

And they still aren't offering free point deposit? I still haven't gotten back any reservation tokens for my cancelled reservations even though the announcement says 72 hrs.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 24, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> And they still aren't offering free point deposit? I still haven't gotten back any reservation tokens for my cancelled reservations even though the announcement says 72 hrs.


Doesn't look like it.  The announcement was updated yesterday. I didn't list all the resorts affected because it sure looks to me like all of them now, and no individual dates by resort so one would assume April 30th for all. One would think people weren't checking in, interesting that people are still staying at some of the resorts. 

*Updated March 23, 2020*
At Club Wyndham, we care about the safety and well-being of our owners, guests, and associates. The teams are working diligently to provide you with the latest developments relating to COVID-19. Please see below for details on our flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and more.

*Resort Closures*
Check-ins are currently restricted at a number of resorts through April 30, 2020.
If you have an upcoming reservation at one of the impacted resorts, we will cancel your reservation for you – you do not need to take any action. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours.
*Click here to view a list of impacted resorts.*
As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through April 30, 2020 — even if your reservation is not at a resort that is currently impacted. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.
In accordance with guidance issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that limits gatherings of people, *beginning March 17, 2020, and across all resorts, food and beverage operations, amenities such as pools, hot tubs, saunas, fitness centers, business centers, activities rooms, etc. will be closed. *Any gatherings will be cancelled. Grocery and food delivery will be restricted or not allowed.
*Flexible Cancellation Policy*
During this quickly evolving situation, we are providing additional flexibility for your travel plans. 
If you need to cancel an upcoming reservation with an arrival date prior to May 15, 2020, you can do so online without penalty up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours of receiving your cancellation request.
Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.
*Make Travel Updates Online*
As many owners have questions or need to make changes to their upcoming reservations, the Vacation Planning Center is experiencing a very large number of incoming phone calls and emails – which means longer than usual response times.
The quickest and easiest way to update your vacation plans is online. Visit the My Reservations section of your owner website to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.
We ask that you check your owner website for updates rather than calling, so your Vacation Planning Guides are able to assist your fellow owners who are experiencing interruptions or cancellations for vacations within the next 72 hours.
*New Reservations for Future Stays*
We are currently not accepting any new reservations at any resorts for check-in dates now through April 30, 2020.
You are welcome to make new reservations for check-in dates on or after April 30, 2020. Your owner website is the fastest way to make a new reservation.
*Get the Latest Updates*
As the COVID-19 situation continues to change, please check this page for the most up-to-date information. All urgent news and the latest vacation impacts will be communicated here.
Serving our owners is an amazing privilege. We can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 24, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> And they still aren't offering free point deposit? I still haven't gotten back any reservation tokens for my cancelled reservations even though the announcement says 72 hrs.


I called in and used the contact us website for, on the myclubwyndham website.  It got back to me.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 24, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> One would think people weren't checking in, interesting that people are still staying at some of the resorts.


Wyndham Smokies has also stopped taking check-ins.  As people check out thats it through April 30th (current projection).


They have still had quite a few people working .. front desk says they have been made whole so far.

It’s super easy to stay 6’ away from others .. more like 60 yards to the nearest person.

Meanwhile, construction workers are still active .. looks like building 15 is getting full new interiors .. cabinets and all are going into the dumpster. I think the same for builing 13.

Bob


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2020)

Construction Workers on Resorts are essential.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Construction Workers on Resorts are essential.



What about the sales reps...?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> What about the sales reps...?



But if the Resorts are closed you do not need sales representatives. Like at Coral Baja after the Hurricane closed the Resort the Sales Staff was laid off.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 30, 2020)

Eric B said:


> What about the sales reps...?


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 31, 2020)

There doesn't appear to be a new announcement, but Wyndham is reportedly waiving the points deposit fee right now.

Today. Not yesterday, when I did mine.


----------



## kaljor (Mar 31, 2020)

I can confirm the above.  I just deposited all my remaining points for this year into next year and there was no fee charged.  For once my tendency to procrastinate helped me a bit!


----------



## Eric B (Apr 1, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> There doesn't appear to be a new announcement, but Wyndham is reportedly waiving the points deposit fee right now.
> 
> Today. Not yesterday, when I did mine.



Looks like you'll be getting the $39 refunded:

*Points Deposit*
The Use Year deposit window for your points has been temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date. The quickest and easiest way to deposit your points is online.
All fees will be waived and fees already paid by owners who have made their deposit as of March 13, 2020, will be refunded within 45 days.

*Expiring Points*
Expiring points will be automatically deposited into RCI at the end of your Use Year. No action is needed on your part, and your points will be extended for two more years of travel within RCI.

*Wyndham Rewards*
All Wyndham Rewards points conversion fees are temporarily waived and you can covert Club Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards even if you used the program in the last calendar year.
Call the Vacation Planning Center at 855-670-0758 to convert your points.


----------



## richontug (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Looks like you'll be getting the $39 refunded:
> 
> *Points Deposit*
> The Use Year deposit window for your points has been temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date. The quickest and easiest way to deposit your points is online.
> ...




Where is this posted?


----------



## Eric B (Apr 1, 2020)

COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/travel-flexibility - link is at the bottom left of the page from the top link.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Looks like you'll be getting the $39 refunded:
> 
> *Points Deposit*
> The Use Year deposit window for your points has been temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date. The quickest and easiest way to deposit your points is online.
> All fees will be waived and fees already paid by owners who have made their deposit as of March 13, 2020, will be refunded within 45 days.


“...temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date.”
I am Silver VIP so, apparently, my points deposit expiration date has moved from 6/30 to 12/31 as I have a Jan 1-Dec 31 use year. Since, they’re saying this is a temporary extension, does that mean if I go beyond the 6/30 date, Wyndham could announce the temporary extension is over and I would be in the position of having to use or lose the points this year? Imo, they need to add some detail to that announcement.


----------



## keno999 (Apr 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Looks like you'll be getting the $39 refunded:
> 
> *Points Deposit*
> The Use Year deposit window for your points has been temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date. The quickest and easiest way to deposit your points is online.
> ...



Thanks for posting this!  I was trying to figure out what to do with our points.



Rolltydr said:


> “...temporarily extended to the last day of your points expiration date.”
> I am Silver VIP so, apparently, my points deposit expiration date has moved from 6/30 to 12/31 as I have a Jan 1-Dec 31 use year. Since, they’re saying this is a temporary extension, does that mean if I go beyond the 6/30 date, Wyndham could announce the temporary extension is over and I would be in the position of having to use or lose the points this year? Imo, they need to add some detail to that announcement.


Our points expire in June so I went ahead and deposited our points forward in case Wyndham changes their mind.  I left our Taos reservation for June in place but I'm not optimistic we'll be using it.  We had reservations for spring break in St Thomas for mid-March and I wound up buying points protection at the last minute.  2 days later Wyndham waived those fees, so at this point I say get it while you can!


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 1, 2020)

I still have 90 days before the June 30 date. We should know a lot more by then and we’ll make a decision. We have a trip scheduled in August and another in October. We’ll either know for sure that we can go or we’ll just deposit them into next year and reschedule.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Apr 3, 2020)

Eric B said:


> *Expiring Points*
> Expiring points will be automatically deposited into RCI at the end of your Use Year. No action is needed on your part, and your points will be extended for two more years of travel within RCI.



Does anybody know if this will apply to previously pooled points as well?  I have some expiring this May.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 3, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> Does anybody know if this will apply to previously pooled points as well?  I have some expiring this May.


I expect not, because credit pooled points never could be deposited to RCI.


----------



## r4rab (Apr 6, 2020)

We lost our credit pool points on 3/31 after our 3/22 Taos vacation was cancelled and the majority of the points were returned to the credit pool. Multiple calls to owner care all resulted in the same message that there was nothing they could do with credit pool points regarding extension, etc.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 6, 2020)

New update this morning pushes the resort closures out to May 15.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 6, 2020)

Eric B said:


> New update this morning pushes the resort closures out to May 15.


Haven’t seen that yet for WorldMark or Shell.  

I’ve seen extended closures from county rulings in Riverside County, CA (Palm Springs etc) and Deschutes County, OR (Bend and SunRiver)


----------



## Eric B (Apr 6, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> Haven’t seen that yet for WorldMark or Shell.
> 
> I’ve seen extended closures from county rulings in Riverside County, CA (Palm Springs etc) and Deschutes County, OR (Bend and SunRiver)



The list of closures on the Club Wyndham includes WorldMark and Shell ones, so I'd expect it for them in the near term.









						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## Eric B (Apr 7, 2020)

WorldMark site now reflects May 15th, too.


----------



## Clifbell (Apr 7, 2020)

I have had to push out all my reservations.  In fact, I had to move a Hawaii vacation from May (that I had planned for a year) out to September and October.  Because of the advanced planning needed for Hawaii, I was not able to book the WorldMark units I had previously... Luckily, I was able to re-book the Westin and Hilton portions.  But I agree with the comments about extending the deadline to use points.

Which got me to thinking about what will life be like a year from now.  What will be the new normal?  How will this change as compared to how travel changed after 9/11?  I've included my thoughts in a video.  I am most interested to learn if my ideas will come to pass so recording it in a video will allow me (if I survive) to look back and see what has changed vs. how I see it changing now.








Sandi Bo said:


> *March 16, 2020*
> Dear Valued Owner,
> As we continue to navigate guidance from local, state and federal public health authorities as well as restrictions being issued by local and state officials, it is important that we keep you updated on how your travel plans and vacation planning services may be impacted. Your health and safety, and that of our associates, is our top priority.
> *Your Resorts*
> ...


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 7, 2020)

Eric B said:


> New update this morning pushes the resort closures out to May 15.



I have a reservation at Wyndham Nashville beginning May 10. I received and email from Wyndham today saying that it would be cancelled and my points would be returned to me. 

I still have 2 reservations starting on May 18th. My wife and I were hoping to go to Destin Majestic Sun and my daughter and friends were planning to go to New Orleans La Belle Maison. I’m keeping them for now but I seriously doubt we’ll take either trip. 


Harry


----------



## Eric B (Apr 7, 2020)

We just canceled a Memorial Day trip and are having doubts about one for July 4th.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 7, 2020)

I am worried about this impacting my daughters wedding.  In October, in New Orleans.  Have a bunch of reservations at La Belle.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 7, 2020)

Clifbell said:


> I have had to push out all my reservations.  In fact, I had to move a Hawaii vacation from May (that I had planned for a year) out to September and October.  Because of the advanced planning needed for Hawaii, I was not able to book the WorldMark units I had previously... Luckily, I was able to re-book the Westin and Hilton portions.  But I agree with the comments about extending the deadline to use points.
> 
> Which got me to thinking about what will life be like a year from now.  What will be the new normal?  How will this change as compared to how travel changed after 9/11?  I've included my thoughts in a video.  I am most interested to learn if my ideas will come to pass so recording it in a video will allow me (if I survive) to look back and see what has changed vs. how I see it changing now.



I watched your video. I think there's going to be a  boom in remote jobs. Companies will learn it's actually cheaper to let employees work from home since you dont have to pay for office space or utilities. I think their will be an increased demand in IT jobs because companies will change their infrastructure and need a secure VPN that can be accessed remotely. I also think tele health is going to boom for basic care. 

I think schools will incorporate more technology into their curriculum. I have my kids on Khan Academy right now and since they all have different questions and nobody to cheat off of, a lot of them are doing better in Algebra than before. Before they would take pictures on their smart phones of their work and share it and fail the tests, then blame me for failing them. Now it's apparent to their parents when they aren't doing the work, so a lot are actually doing better.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 7, 2020)

I got a notice that my May 9th trip would be canceled.  It's still there.  Waiting to see how long it takes them to autocancel it.  Maybe they wait until right before check-in day?  BTW, a rep told me they are allowing PIC points to be rolled over.  They usually are not eligible for rollover.  If my August trip gets canceled, I hope she is right.  If she is, I will still have almost 700,000 worth of rollover points I'll have to burn off before the end of the year or dump into RCI.  That's a lot of RCI rooms, but they would cost me $239 each.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 7, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I watched your video. I think there's going to be a  boom in remote jobs. Companies will learn it's actually cheaper to let employees work from home since you dont have to pay for office space or utilities. I think their will be an increased demand in IT jobs because companies will change their infrastructure and need a secure VPN that can be accessed remotely. I also think tele health is going to boom for basic care.
> 
> I think schools will incorporate more technology into their curriculum. I have my kids on Khan Academy right now and since they all have different questions and nobody to cheat off of, a lot of them are doing better in Algebra than before. Before they would take pictures on their smart phones of their work and share it and fail the tests, then blame me for failing them. Now it's apparent to their parents when they aren't doing the work, so a lot are actually doing better.


I'm helping to homeschool some of the neighborhood kids. One of the little bastards called in a bomb threat hoping I'd expelled him.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 7, 2020)

Not sure if that's even expellable nowadays. Kids pull the fire alarm  during release and only get in school suspension for 1 day. I taught a kid a few years ago that got arrested for possession of an unregistered fire arm and wasn't expelled because it was "in his car", not "on school property". This was the same year as the valentine's day shooting, a few weeks after it even... in the same state!


----------



## 55plus (Apr 8, 2020)

55plus said:


> I'm helping to homeschool some of the neighborhood kids. One of the little bastards called in a bomb threat hoping I'd expelled him.


As I stated, yesterday I was helping homeschool some of the neighborhood kids when one litter bastard called in a bomb threat. Well, today I held a fire drill and locked all of them out of the house so I can take a nap.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 11, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I got a notice that my May 9th trip would be canceled.  It's still there.  Waiting to see how long it takes them to autocancel it.  Maybe they wait until right before check-in day?  BTW, a rep told me they are allowing PIC points to be rolled over.  They usually are not eligible for rollover.  If my August trip gets canceled, I hope she is right.  If she is, I will still have almost 700,000 worth of rollover points I'll have to burn off before the end of the year or dump into RCI.  That's a lot of RCI rooms, but they would cost me $239 each.



I got the actual cancellation confirmation email yesterday (the 10th).  I then logged into my account to see if my points were refunded, and the points where there.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm hanging onto my week in DC during Memorial Day. Plan was to take Amtrak to DC, but now I think I'll drive so I can control the environment, that is if Wyndham is still open. I cancelled National Harbor reservation and booked Old Town Alexandria for the free parking. Upgraded from a one Bedroom to a two Bedroom Lock off.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 11, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I got the actual cancellation confirmation email yesterday (the 10th). I then logged into my account to see if my points were refunded, and the points where there.



I had a trip scheduled to start May 10th. I got the automatic cancellation email yesterday, also. My points were returned but unless I’m forgetting a transaction, it has not been returned yet. I haven’t taken the time to look into it but I will in a couple of days if it doesn’t show up.


Harry


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 11, 2020)

For reservation tokens and cancellations under the 14 day window, they are backlogged about a month. I called yesterday because some of my RT weren't refunded and that's what I was told.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 13, 2020)

Checked this morning and the reservation transaction has been returned to my account.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 22, 2020)

New update from Wyndham includes the following:

"As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through May 31, 2020 to a date later in the season. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty."

Update is at:









						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




They are still saying that the resorts are closed through May 15th and they'll automatically cancel reservations before then.  N.B., Mexico is supposed to continue to be shutdown except for essential activities through May 30th, so I wouldn't expect the resorts in Mexico to open before then.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 22, 2020)

Kind of a wishy-washy post by Wyndham -- we're not closing but we don't want you to come.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> New update from Wyndham includes the following:
> 
> "As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through May 31, 2020 to a date later in the season. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty."
> 
> ...


I have a reservation in Destin and a guest reservation in New Orleans both starting on May 18th. I checked the availability calendar and it still shows availability from May 15-30. They haven’t blocked it out yet. I was going to cancel anyway since I don’t think it’s going to be safe to be on the beach and in restaurants by that time.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 22, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I have a reservation in Destin and a guest reservation in New Orleans both starting on May 18th. I checked the availability calendar and it still shows availability from May 15-30. They haven’t blocked it out yet. I was going to cancel anyway since I don’t think it’s going to be safe to be on the beach and in restaurants by that time.



I agree with you.  I canceled really nice reservations at Bonnet Creek (2BR Pres) and at Royal Vista (2BR), one of each starting May 23 and 30. 

Even if the resorts are technically open, it's hard to imagine anyone having a quality vacation.


----------



## makersforme (Apr 22, 2020)

I cancelled a Panama City trip starting June 13 and moved it to August 8th.  Hopefully that will buy some time.  We didn't get a trip in last year because of my daughter's summer school scheduled and band camp so really looking forward this year.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 22, 2020)

Will the pools be open once the resorts are open?


----------



## philemer (Apr 23, 2020)

Sure, why not? With all the chlorine they use, yes I have one, it will be the cleanest area of the resort. We all need to relax. Breath deeply.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 23, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Will the pools be open once the resorts are open?



Unless we are done with social distancing I'm having a hard time imagining how they could open the pools and maintain any control whatsoever. I could see if they opened the pools for a couple of hours in the early morning with a security guard present. It would only be for adults wanting to swim laps or walk in the pool. They would have to limit the number of people who could be in the pool at one time. We all know from staying at the resorts that too many people aren't responsible for watching their kids and not allowing them to do whatever they want.

When they do open the pools, work out rooms, etc. I'm expecting that Wyndham will have guests sign a waiver that they are using the pools and work out rooms at their own risk.


----------



## Rolltydr (Apr 23, 2020)

I just cancelled 2 reservations, Majestic Sun and La Belle Maison, for week of May 18. I checked and Wyndham has blocked everything through May 31 now. Our next reservation is at Fairfield Glade starting August 2. My wife always goes to the World’s Longest Yard Sale and stays there. I won’t be surprised if we have to cancel that one, too. Then, we have a week at Bonnet Creek starting October 28. I’m actually thinking about trying to tack another week on that one now.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 23, 2020)

philemer said:


> Sure, why not? With all the chlorine they use, yes I have one, it will be the cleanest area of the resort. We all need to relax. Breath deeply.



The pool water isn’t the issue. It’s the people gathering around the pool and being in close proximity to each other that is an issue.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 24, 2020)

I was thinking of staying at Reunion in the summer for a swimming getaway. There are 11 resort pools that are all spread out and the grounds are huge. I think Reunion is a perfect resort to visit once they open back up if the pools open back up.


----------



## morrisontravels (Apr 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> New update from Wyndham includes the following:
> 
> "As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through May 31, 2020 to a date later in the season. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty."
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone with someone at Wyndham and she said that they expect to open the resorts back up on May 16. She did not say it was a for sure thing that’s just what they’re forecasting.


----------



## 9969hi (Apr 24, 2020)

I tried starting a new topic but the system wouldn't accept my topic. I believe all of us timeshare owners are in a world of "hurt". I am Platinum Wyndnam and  a Platinum Diamond owner as well as 5 other timeshare associations, my fees are over 25k a year, for the past few years I have been using about half my units and renting the other half to cover about half of my fees. I believe over half of the owners will not pay their fees this year and next year, it is there only choice they have  to survive. I believe the timeshare companies will try to add these unpaid fees to bad debt expense on the new budgets. I am considering to stop paying all fees as I see this situation as a losing battle. Resorts like Disney will have to lower hotel rates to try improve park attendance and that will make any timeshare ownership or rental a bad deal in Orlando for 2 years. Over half of my ownerships are in Hawaii and how many people over 60 are going do 5 plus hour flight to Hawaii. I have enjoyed my ownerships for the past 20 years but see all of this as a time to"bite the bullet"and not to try to wait this out. I am 73 and don't see that this situation will rectify in my lifetime. I do have the Wyndnam  buy out that was offered for one year for the 20% refund. My children are very educated but are struggling for survival with their families and theyt have no interest to accept any of these timeshare obligations. In a earlier post I pointed out how Vacation Village already had a 27% bad debt expense as a budgetary line item and I believe this is just the beginning of what is going to happen. Please change my mind so I can rethink my over 250k purchases I have made in the past 20 years.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 24, 2020)

9969hi said:


> I tried starting a new topic but the system wouldn't accept my topic. I believe all of us timeshare owners are in a world of "hurt". I am Platinum Wyndnam and  a Platinum Diamond owner as well as 5 other timeshare associations, my fees are over 25k a year, for the past few years I have been using about half my units and renting the other half to cover about half of my fees. I believe over half of the owners will not pay their fees this year and next year, it is there only choice they have  to survive. I believe the timeshare companies will try to add these unpaid fees to bad debt expense on the new budgets. I am considering to stop paying all fees as I see this situation as a losing battle. Resorts like Disney will have to lower hotel rates to try improve park attendance and that will make any timeshare ownership or rental a bad deal in Orlando for 2 years. Over half of my ownerships are in Hawaii and how many people over 60 are going do 5 plus hour flight to Hawaii. I have enjoyed my ownerships for the past 20 years but see all of this as a time to"bite the bullet"and not to try to wait this out. I am 73 and don't see that this situation will rectify in my lifetime. I do have the Wyndnam  buy out that was offered for one year for the 20% refund. My children are very educated but are struggling for survival with their families and theyt have no interest to accept any of these timeshare obligations. In a earlier post I pointed out how Vacation Village already had a 27% bad debt expense as a budgetary line item and I believe this is just the beginning of what is going to happen. Please change my mind so I can rethink my over 250k purchases I have made in the past 20 years.



Letting your platinum Wyndham ownership go would just be silly. I still think you would easily be able to break even on it. I think the crappier systems will have higher default rates. At your age, you really don't need your credit score anymore so I would agree with you sentiment of defaulting on the crappier systems. Keep the ones that have good developer benefits for your children if you can afford it. This should rectify in your lifetime unless you are in bad health already. 

I don't think this will set us back as much as WW2 and the great depression. Well pull out in a few years. I think this pandemic is going to be good in the long run. The oil industry needed to collapse to make way for more environmentally friendly alternatives. Its also forcing us to improve technologies to allow for telecommuting. My students (Algebra 1) are learning how to educate themselves more independently and without distractions that public school has. It sucks that people have to die, but this pandemic has had so many positive outcomes as well.


----------



## 9969hi (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello fellow Algebra teacher I was a math teacher for 30 years. When I read you comment I was somewhat apprehensive about how many of 8th and 9th graders would have the self discipline to read that math textbook or follow teacher lead example on the computer. I went to a one room country school and in grades 4 to 7 the teacher just gave the math book and told me to do 3 pages a day. I finished at least one book every year. I went on  to major in math and went on to achieve two advanced degrees in math and computer programing. So I guess some will have the self discipline to master the algebra skills independently.

My personal problem is both of platinum memberships with Wyndham and Diamond are achieved with PICS that allow me to be at the Platinum  level if I get rid of those less desirable timeshares I will lose my Platinum status but would still be Gold VIP in both systems. I sense Wyndham will have a real hard time finding new owners and many owners will consider their timeshare maintenance fee and their timeshare mortgage as a very low priority in the present economic situation. Wyndham got out of this situation with Club Wyndham Access in 2009 but I don't think they can come up with a solution this time, so they will be forced to pass those unpaid fees to the rest of us owners with high maintenance fees.


----------



## kaljor (Apr 25, 2020)

It's really difficult to predict how this will turn out, but I've observed during my lifetime that we adapt to whatever we have to over a few years.  Having a lot more points than you normally use can certainly be a burden, even if you were able to make it work for you in the past.  I don't have any suggestions to offer, you just have to figure out what's best for you and then do it.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 25, 2020)

Some resorts will also have more defaults than others. I own mainly Grand Desert and since its a low MF resort that stopped selling over 10 years ago, I don't expect it to go up too much because there aren't any deeds that still have loans attached. I think most of the defaults will be people with loans. I can see CWA maintenance fees skyrocketing since most current loans are CWA. Also, I was looking at rent on Craigslist in my area for 3 bedroom houses and saw listings as low as $900 a month for a house built in the 80s (renovated), so the cost of living is going down as a result as well. The same houses were listed at $1200-1300 a few months ago.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 25, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Some resorts will also have more defaults than others. I own mainly Grand Desert and since its a low MF resort that stopped selling over 10 years ago, I don't expect it to go up too much because there aren't any deeds that still have loans attached. I think most of the defaults will be people with loans. I can see CWA maintenance fees skyrocketing since most current loans are CWA. Also, I was looking at rent on Craigslist in my area for 3 bedroom houses and saw listings as low as $900 a month for a house built in the 80s (renovated), so the cost of living is going down as a result as well. The same houses were listed at $1200-1300 a few months ago.


It would be very interesting to know how many Grand Desert deeds Wyndham holds a note on from last years sales alone. Wyndham obtains new inventory of Grand Desert from Ovations along with purchases through third parties. I sold 4 last year with Wyndham buying them third party. Wyndham's preferred resale broker contacted me from a add I placed on tug marketplace. Im sure your correct on CWA and believe a majority of the reacquired Grand desert deeds are put into CWA to blend with the higher maintenance fee deeds.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 28, 2020)

9969hi said:


> I tried starting a new topic but the system wouldn't accept my topic. I believe all of us timeshare owners are in a world of "hurt". I am Platinum Wyndnam and a Platinum Diamond owner as well as 5 other timeshare associations, my fees are over 25k a year, for the past few years I have been using about half my units and renting the other half to cover about half of my fees. I believe over half of the owners will not pay their fees this year and next year, it is there only choice they have to survive. I believe the timeshare companies will try to add these unpaid fees to bad debt expense on the new budgets. I am considering to stop paying all fees as I see this situation as a losing battle. Resorts like Disney will have to lower hotel rates to try improve park attendance and that will make any timeshare ownership or rental a bad deal in Orlando for 2 years. Over half of my ownerships are in Hawaii and how many people over 60 are going do 5 plus hour flight to Hawaii. I have enjoyed my ownerships for the past 20 years but see all of this as a time to"bite the bullet"and not to try to wait this out. I am 73 and don't see that this situation will rectify in my lifetime. I do have the Wyndnam buy out that was offered for one year for the 20% refund. My children are very educated but are struggling for survival with their families and theyt have no interest to accept any of these timeshare obligations. In a earlier post I pointed out how Vacation Village already had a 27% bad debt expense as a budgetary line item and I believe this is just the beginning of what is going to happen. Please change my mind so I can rethink my over 250k purchases I have made in the past 20 years.



First, I think defaulting should be the nuclear option. Sure, you don’t have to worry about credit, but the other owners have to pick up your bad debt. Essentially, you’d just be making the situation worse. I owned a vacation villages at parkway and had no issue unloading it. The buyer paid the transfer fee. I paid the $175 closing cost.

Second, with the exception of the few people in the world who are older then 102, this situation has not happened in anyone’s lifetime. It’s next to impossible to say what will happen. We can only go by the past. The economy recovered after the Spanish flu. The recovery rate on any given area depended on how they responded to the pandemic. Areas that didn’t take precautions soon enough, got hit the hardest. Those are the areas that got hit harder economically as well. The ones who were proactive recovered faster. Social distancing measures worked during the Spanish flu, and it will work now. Even in the areas hit the hardest, it won’t take 10 years to recover. Maybe a year or two.

I think your outlook is more dire then It actually will be. Sure, there are a lot of people collecting unemployment, but there are other measures in place to help small businesses continue and keep their employees paid. They did not have that during the Spanish flu. Also, there are many resort systems including Wyndham who are doing everything within their power to reduce the number of defaults. That includes allowing people to defer maintenance and loan payments. They have to if they want to survive. There are a ton of things happening that will reduce the negative impact on the economy. What you should be worried about is your next tax bill. Those economic stimulus plans have to get their money from somewhere. We will likely be paying for it over the next 5 years or more.

The bottom line is, wait and see. It is way to soon to jump ship and leave others holding the bag.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 28, 2020)

Richelle said:


> First, I think defaulting should be the nuclear option. Sure, you don’t have to worry about credit, but the other owners have to pick up your bad debt. Essentially, you’d just be making the situation worse. I owned a vacation villages at parkway and had no issue unloading it. The buyer paid the transfer fee. I paid the $175 closing cost.
> 
> Second, with the exception of the few people in the world who are older then 102, this situation has not happened in anyone’s lifetime. It’s next to impossible to say what will happen. We can only go by the past. The economy recovered after the Spanish flu. The recovery rate on any given area depending on how they responded to the pandemic. Areas that didn’t take precautions soon enough, got hit the hardest. Those are the areas that got hit hard economically as well. The ones who were proactive recovered faster. Social distancing measures worked during the Spanish flu, and it will work now. Even in the areas hit the hardest, it won’t take 10 years to recover. Maybe a year or two.
> 
> ...


I wonder if there is a way my name could be added to this Wyndham ownership where I could still retain the VIPP? I know if anyone could @Richelle will know how. LOL


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 28, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> .......I think schools will incorporate more technology into their curriculum. .......and since they all have different questions and nobody to cheat off of, a lot of them are doing better in Algebra than before.
> Before they would take pictures on their smart phones of their work and share it and fail the tests, then blame me for failing them.
> 
> Now it's apparent to their parents when they aren't doing the work, so a lot are actually doing better.



I love this part of your post .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 28, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Not sure if that's even expellable nowadays. Kids pull the fire alarm  during release and only get in school suspension for 1 day. I taught a kid a few years ago that got arrested for possession of an unregistered fire arm and wasn't expelled because it was "in his car", not "on school property". This was the same year as the valentine's day shooting, a few weeks after it even... in the same state!



Did he pass math? 
Did he like the teacher ?


----------



## Richelle (Apr 28, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I wonder if there is a way my name could be added to this Wyndham ownership where I could still retain the VIPP? I know if anyone could @Richelle will know how. LOL



You could add your name and you would have access to his account.  However, the only way to keep the benefits is to keep the original owner's name on it.  That would require a certain level of trust.  Then again, if he doesn't care about his credit, he might be willing to do it for a price.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting arrangement.  Im sure I could offer more than Wyndham with the Ovations offer at $0. I would be willing to buy back in to Wyndham under these circumstances.  LOL


----------



## Richelle (Apr 28, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Interesting arrangement. Im sure I could offer more than Wyndham with the Ovations offer at $0. I would be willing to buy back in to Wyndham under these circumstances. LOL



They said they had pathways. So they would get more then $0.


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 28, 2020)

9969hi said:


> I tried starting a new topic but the system wouldn't accept my topic. I believe all of us timeshare owners are in a world of "hurt". I am Platinum Wyndnam and  a Platinum Diamond owner as well as 5 other timeshare associations, my fees are over 25k a year, for the past few years I have been using about half my units and renting the other half to cover about half of my fees. I believe over half of the owners will not pay their fees this year and next year, it is there only choice they have  to survive. I believe the timeshare companies will try to add these unpaid fees to bad debt expense on the new budgets. I am considering to stop paying all fees as I see this situation as a losing battle. Resorts like Disney will have to lower hotel rates to try improve park attendance and that will make any timeshare ownership or rental a bad deal in Orlando for 2 years. Over half of my ownerships are in Hawaii and how many people over 60 are going do 5 plus hour flight to Hawaii. I have enjoyed my ownerships for the past 20 years but see all of this as a time to"bite the bullet"and not to try to wait this out. I am 73 and don't see that this situation will rectify in my lifetime. I do have the Wyndnam  buy out that was offered for one year for the 20% refund. My children are very educated but are struggling for survival with their families and theyt have no interest to accept any of these timeshare obligations. In a earlier post I pointed out how Vacation Village already had a 27% bad debt expense as a budgetary line item and I believe this is just the beginning of what is going to happen. Please change my mind so I can rethink my over 250k purchases I have made in the past 20 years.


I think the economy and travel will pull out of this. I agree with other comments that people are super resilient and will come up with ways to thrive.  I also agree there are positive changes that will come if this.

The challenge will be getting through this year since renting is probably not an option for income. I had to check the rate for contributing points to maintenance fees and it is not good .. you get $2.10 per thousand points while maintenance fees average more than double that. I don’t have an idea here other than pool points forward and maybe cash some into Wyndham rewards or maintenance.
We’re still planning 5 trips this year .. Myrtle, Puerto Rico, weekend in Nashville Margaritaville, Myrtle again then Pompano in December.  The pool situation is a worry because our 8 year old loves them. Some resorts like Rio Mar and Desert Blue have plenty of space to separate even in normal times. Others like Bonnet, Clearwater and Seawatch are mad houses. Maybe they can regulate somehow.

Bob


----------



## 55plus (Apr 29, 2020)

I can see open aire resorts see an up tick in reservations, such as Pagosa Springs and other resorts with stand alone units or units with outside entrances this year. It's the high rise buildings with elevators I believe most will want to stay away from. My wife doesn't want to be in an elevator with others until a vaccine is developed.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 29, 2020)

It looks like all available inventory through May 31st was removed from the website. Expect current reservations to be cancelled. If so, there go my week in DC during the week of Memorial Day. This will be the first time in many years I won't be able to visit my military Brothers buried at Arlington, if in fact reservations are cancelled.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 29, 2020)

55plus said:


> It looks like all available inventory through May 31st was removed from the website. Expect current reservations to be cancelled. If so, there go my week in DC during the week of Memorial Day. This will be the first time in many years I won't be able to visit my military Brothers buried at Arlington, if in fact reservations are cancelled.



I just checked availability at National Harbor -- May 29-June 2.  All kinds of stuff available!





Club Wyndham National Harbor


250 Mariner Passage
National Harbor, Md 20745
301-265-4200
MORE 
City
CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort, CLUB WYNDHAM® Presidential Reserve Resort, CLUB WYNDHAM® Access Resort


The resort will be undergoing renovations to the lobby and all common area restroom from Mar. 30 - Jun. 15, 2020. During this time noise, dust, odors and work crews on-site may be experienced.
MANAGED BY WYNDHAM
National Harbor


1 Bedroom Deluxe
VIP Benefits Apply
121,200 60,600 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

1 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony
VIP Benefits Apply
131,000 65,500 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

2 Bedroom Deluxe
VIP Benefits Apply
160,000 80,000 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

2 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony
VIP Benefits Apply
176,000 88,000 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

2 Bedroom Presidential
VIP Benefits Apply
256,000 128,000 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

3 Bedroom Deluxe with Balcony
VIP Benefits Apply
224,000 112,000 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK

3 Bedroom Presidential
VIP Benefits Apply
317,000 158,500 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
BOOK
MANAGED BY WYNDHAM
National Harbor Presidential Reserve


2 Bedroom Presidential (Presidential Reserve)
VIP Benefits Apply
256,000 128,000 Points 
_MORE INFORMATION_
UNIT INFO
B


----------



## chapjim (Apr 29, 2020)

What nights were you looking for?  How big a unit?

PM me.  I might be able to book what you want.  You might not ever check in but that's another thing!


----------



## 55plus (Apr 29, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I just checked availability at National Harbor -- May 29-June 2.  All kinds of stuff available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the only one, so maybe Wyndham missed it. All of South Carolina, Florida, etc., have no availability through May 31st. My reservations are at Old Town so I also booked National Harbor just in case one is open and the other is closed.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 29, 2020)

55plus said:


> Might be the only one, so maybe Wyndham missed it. All of South Carolina, Florida, etc., have no availability through May 31st. My reservations are at Old Town so I also booked National Harbor just in case one is open and the other is closed.



I wouldn't bet on either one being open.  The governors of VA and MD both seem to enjoy the power.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 29, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I wouldn't bet on either one being open. The governors of VA and MD both seem to enjoy the power.



I would imagine the same could be said for most or all of the governors who have issued stay at home orders.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 30, 2020)

I know there are not a large percentage of them any longer, but any idea how they are handling fixed weeks during this?


----------



## chapjim (Apr 30, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I would imagine the same could be said for most or all of the governors who have issued stay at home orders.



DeSantis in Florida seems to be the exception.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 30, 2020)

scootr5 said:


> I know there are not a large percentage of them any longer, but any idea how they are handling fixed weeks during this?


Fixed week owners are just that, a fixed week owner. Unless they banked their week they lose out. Resorts are not obligated to make them whole.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I would imagine the same could be said for most or all of the governors who have issued stay at home orders.


Maybe they think this is the best thing for the residents of their states? Just spitballing.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 30, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Maybe they think this is the best thing for the residents of their states? Just spitballing.


I don't disagree with their methods.  As much as I hate staying home, I don't blame them.  At least here in Maryland, people just were not listening.  Before the orders, the governor pleaded with the citizens to not have large gatherings, don't go out unless you need to, and keep a safe distance from others.  People did not listen and ignored his pleas.  He had no choice but to order people to stay home, because he felt that is what was needed, to keep the citizens of Maryland safe and healthy.  Plenty will argue with me that I'm wrong, but this is not the place.  I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Apr 30, 2020)

Received an email from Geoff Richards, COO of Wyndham Vacation Clubs this morning.  I have copied portions below.  Appears that for an unstated amount of time only reservations with owner names as the check in name will be allowed.  Also appears, again for an unstated amount of time, that "Amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed."


*Preparing to Reopen Resorts *We are working to finalize the reopening schedule with careful consideration. As soon as we can provide more details, updates on reopenings will be shared on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, and on your owner website.

While we can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation, we want to ensure we’ve adapted our operations and implemented additional safety measures. This means that we will not be able to accommodate all existing reservations. When that happens, owner reservations will be prioritized and we will contact exchange, rental and “guest of” reservations to cancel those bookings. We know you’re eager to get back on vacation, and we’re doing everything we can to help you do that — and do it safely.


*Safety Measures *Your resorts have always met the highest standards of cleanliness, and now we are exceeding those standards with enhanced cleaning protocols and disinfecting measures, including the use of hospital-grade, virus-killing products approved by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency. We are working with an epidemiologist — a medical doctor who worked for the CDC for 16 years — to ensure we are taking appropriate precautions and implementing strong safety guidelines.

While owner interactions are often the best part of our jobs, we want to make your vacation experience as safe as possible. Social distancing will be important even after travel resumes. Here are some changes you can expect to see:

•Gatherings in areas like check-in desks, lobbies and elevator bays will be minimized.•The midweek tidy will be suspended so your suite won’t be entered by anyone but your family and guests during your stay.•Amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed.
Before you travel, check your club website for the latest updates on amenities and resort impacts.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 30, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> Received an email from Geoff Richards, COO of Wyndham Vacation Clubs this morning.  I have copied portions below.  Appears that for an unstated amount of time only reservations with owner names as the check in name will be allowed.  Also appears, again for an unstated amount of time, that "Amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed."
> 
> 
> *Preparing to Reopen Resorts *We are working to finalize the reopening schedule with careful consideration. As soon as we can provide more details, updates on reopenings will be shared on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, and on your owner website.
> ...


It reads that as owner bookings will be prioritized.  So i would expect guest and RCI bookings to only be cancelled if they have to many for the new protocols.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> Appears that for an unstated amount of time only reservations with owner names as the check in name will be allowed.


I don't read it that way, but instead...


comicbookman said:


> It reads that as owner bookings will be prioritized.  So i would expect guest and RCI bookings to only be cancelled if they have to many for the new protocols.


...it sounds like resorts will be operating at less-than-capacity. If they are already under that threshold, great, no worries. If they are not, and they have to cancel some stays, they will cancel those with owner names last.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 30, 2020)

That approach is going to be a bit difficult to manage, particularly if it is announced in advance like this.  My understanding is that I can wait until the day of check in for a guest before I add the guest's name to a reservation; unless they restrict that it would likely be too late to just cancel the reservation so that an owner can use it themselves.  Seems like they would easily be able to deal with extra holidays rentals and exchange reservations through RCI/II where they have an existing formal relationship with the exchange companies, but if an owner rents out a week or deposits it in a smaller exchange system that Wyndham doesn't confirm reservations for (i.e., TPI, SFX, etc.) and the owner doesn't put a guest name on it early, they won't have enough notice for it to make a difference.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 30, 2020)

No reason to let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 30, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> It reads that as owner bookings will be prioritized.  So i would expect guest and RCI bookings to only be cancelled if they have to many for the new protocols.


@Fredflintstone  The rental business has imploded and became a lot harder. How will a owner rent any reservations under these stipulations? Would lessors have to disclose reservations may be canceled by Wyndham to make rooms available to owners. How will the lessor compensate the lessee for airfare cancellation fees or would they be liable to help re-book stranded vacationers? Of course none of this matters if you own and use for personal use. I wonder if Wyndham will also cancel reservations made with resale points? The owners that used rentals to help offset maintenance fees will be taken to the wood shed.  Great strategy on Wyndhams part helping owners secure reservations and in the process squeezing out the rental competition.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 30, 2020)

dgalati said:


> @Fredflintstone The rental business has imploded and became a lot harder. How will a owner rent any reservations under these stipulations? Would lessors have to disclose reservations may be canceled by Wyndham to make rooms available to owners. How will the lessor compensate the lessee for airfare cancellation fees or would they be liable to help re-book stranded vacationers? Of course none of this matters if you own and use for personal use. I wonder if Wyndham will also cancel reservations made with resale points? The owners that used rentals to help offset maintenance fees will be taken to the wood shed. Great strategy on Wyndhams part helping owners secure reservations and in the process squeezing out the rental competition.



Good questions and I really don’t know the answers.

An Educated guess?

1. Renters will remain in the drivers seat. Hotels, Airbnb’s, bed and breakfasts will be hurting for cash and competing hard for visitor dollars. As for those who own and trying to rent out to subsidize/cover/ profit from their units, they will need to stand in line with the rest. Even though I can see owners getting booking priority due to the backlog of points, resorts are also in need of cash so I can still see them offering cash only weeks with owners still holding the bag. I have seen on RCI for years that if I want to use points/weeks, I couldn’t get a booking UNLESS I use extra vacations and pay cash. This will continue and probably become more pronounced. The resorts still have the advantage of having payers/owners through MF and other fees. I know I am seeing a smorgasbord of rental options in early 2021.

2. I don’t see the lessor/owner compensating the renter travel costs if Wyndham cancels the reservation. That would be between the owner and Wyndham. Wyndham will win out because they are in the drivers seat. They make the points/weeks concept and can tweak it as they wish. After all, the system is designed for Wyndham’s benefit and bottom line, not the owners. They can change guest certificates on a dime if they want. Perhaps, Wyndham will jack up the fees for guest certificates to help compensate for owner room demands.

3. In my case, I will be more guarded renting a TS until I feel assured my reservation is safe. No biggy there as I have a lot of options beyond TS. I have been getting flooded lately with emails from places I rented in the past encouraging me to book another rental with them in 2021. I have been reading posts on owners sweating it because they have lost renters through cancellations. This will continue for awhile.

Good on Wyndham if they make their owners a priority! They should do that and owners should be assured as best as possible that they can use their benefits they pay for. Yes, I do think those who rent TS to recover costs will get their financial eyes blackened. They will need to use their points for their vacations and that’s good. Either way, the renter can wait and use their cash when they are ready and when things open up. The owner will need to have their money on the ready to pay their MF and club dues regularly regardless of the destabilized travel industry. 

That’s why I hate contracts. But that’s me....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus (Apr 30, 2020)

Is Wyndham going to cancel reservations through Extra Holidays? I hate when I want to book something and there is no availability on the website, but there is through Extra Holidays. This is good news for owners who actually use all their points, but not so much for those who rent some or all of their points.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 30, 2020)

55plus said:


> Is Wyndham going to cancel reservations through Extra Holidays? I hate when I want to book something and there is no availability on the website, but there is through Extra Holidays. This is good news for owners who actually use all their points, but not so much for those who rent some or all of their points.



I don’t know BUT I do agree the resorts should make their owners a priority. My guess is they seem to have room when a renter waves cash...cash is King!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Apr 30, 2020)

55plus said:


> Is Wyndham going to cancel reservations through Extra Holidays? I hate when I want to book something and there is no availability on the website, but there is through Extra Holidays. This is good news for owners who actually use all their points, but not so much for those who rent some or all of their points.


Very good for Owners using points for their own use. This should help free up Inventory that was being rented by VIP owners with resale points. Very clever the way Wyndham worked this out to help owners book personal reservations but closed a loophole that was being exploited.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 30, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Very good for Owners using points for their own use. This should help free up Inventory that was being rented by VIP owners with resale points. Very clever the way Wyndham worked this out to help owners that book personal reservations but closed a loophole that was being exploited.



Totally agree. I think owners should come first. They are the ones paying day in and day out. Renters can find all kinds of options. TS is not the only game in town.

Going through the history of TS, the system was intended for people becoming owners for personal enjoyment. If I saw that owners were truly on the top of the booking heap, I would actually soften my stance on ownership. I used to really get ticked off when my points were no good BUT I can get what I need if I paid extra cash. IMO, that’s just plain wrong. Time to go back to the grassroots on why TS was created in the first place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 30, 2020)

Wyndham is a very smart company, with great management. I own 20 k shares and read their updates often. They know how to squeeze the maximum dollars out of their resorts. They will change the system to whatever best suits Wyndham and their shareholders. That’s why I keep loading up when stock prices dip. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus (Apr 30, 2020)

I didn't receive an email about the resorts opening. Anyone else? I do receive Mr. Brown's VIP emails regularly.


----------



## bestpal38 (Apr 30, 2020)

55plus said:


> I didn't receive an email about the resorts opening. Anyone else? I do receive Mr. Brown's VIP emails regularly.


I got an email, but no specifics as of yet about openings. I've got 4 nights at Lake Tahoe booked June 1st, crossing my fingers. I'm driving and it seems remote enough, I can't see why it would be closed still, but wh knows.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 30, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Wyndham is a very smart company, with great management. I own 20 k shares and read their updates often. They know how to squeeze the maximum dollars out of their resorts. They will change the system to whatever best suits Wyndham and their shareholders. That’s why I keep loading up when stock prices dip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Fredflintstone  Interesting concept that Owning shares of Wyndham pays a better return compared to being a owner.


----------



## Richelle (May 1, 2020)

dgalati said:


> @Fredflintstone  Interesting concept that Owning shares of Wyndham pays a better return compared to being a owner.



It depends on how much you own and what price you bought them at.  If you bought 100 shares at $20 each, that's $2k upfront costs.  If it goes up to $50 a share, you made $3k.  I've made that much on renting, and have spent less than that on most of my contracts.


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 1, 2020)

Richelle said:


> It depends on how much you own and what price you bought them at. If you bought 100 shares at $20 each, that's $2k upfront costs. If it goes up to $50 a share, you made $3k. I've made that much on renting, and have spent less than that on most of my contracts.



You forgot to add .50 a share dividend per quarter. I have no MF, club dues, special assessments and the headache to try to rent the place. Also, I can sell my stake on the stock market within seconds. TS sales are a different story. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 1, 2020)

dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## dgalati (May 2, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You forgot to add .50 a share dividend per quarter. I have no MF, club dues, special assessments and the headache to try to rent the place. Also, I can sell my stake on the stock market within seconds. TS sales are a different story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like Not being locked into one system, no financial burden of paying maintenance fees and without the so called sunk cost of purchasing resale or VIP.  The Purchase price of  both resale and VIP can be recouped (over several years for a VIP) only If you want to hustle and work hard at renting. Without renting no way to recoup the sunk cost or purchase price. Wyndham sets the bar very low or $0 with Ovations. Owning stock has its risks but normally you will recoup more then  your initial investment. Unlike a timeshare the stock price tends to hold original value and sells for more then $0


----------



## CO skier (May 2, 2020)

bnoble said:


> ...it sounds like resorts will be operating at less-than-capacity. If they are already under that threshold, great, no worries. If they are not, and they have to cancel some stays, they will cancel those with owner names last.


When the going gets tough, it is better to be an owner than a rental guest of an owner -- at least in Wyndham/WorldMark/Shell timeshares.


----------



## dgalati (May 2, 2020)

CO skier said:


> When the going gets tough, it is better to be an owner than a rental guest of an owner -- at least in Wyndham/WorldMark/Shell timeshares.


Now if I was a owner that bought and used all points for my personal use I would have to agree with this statement. But how does your theory work for a owner who rents reservations to cover maintenance fees. Will it be better for them if Wyndham cancels their guest reservations to make availability for owners use? What do you think Owners who bought up to VIP levels and bought millions of resale points to rent reservations are thinking? Would any of these owners disagree or have a different opinion if owning is better then renting under todays circumstances?


----------



## Richelle (May 2, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You forgot to add .50 a share dividend per quarter. I have no MF, club dues, special assessments and the headache to try to rent the place. Also, I can sell my stake on the stock market within seconds. TS sales are a different story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I don't have issues with my timeshare because I learned how to use it to benefit me, so no headache here.  I actually enjoy planning and deciding.  Very rarely have issues getting what I want at 10 months, and can often get some pretty decent last-minute deals.  I guess if you have a bad taste in your mouth for Wyndham, I can see why you would think it's a headache.  The sales guys are very good at putting a bad taste in your mouth.  Like most things in life, it's what you make of it.

I have never had a special assessment.  If I wanted a vacation home, I'd have to pay for those dues anyway.  At least this way, I am not stuck in one location and don't have to maintain it.  As far as renting, I rent when I have extra points that will expire and cannot use or rollover.  I hate to see them go to waste.  It's not often that happens.  I'll also rent if someone asks to rent from me.  I've made some decent money with renting and there was no headache there.  I'm also not a rental business either.  I never intended to make my money back for buying into VIP.  I don't need to.  I was never naive enough to think that would ever happen.  I was able to get VIP Gold significantly cheaper than most people using PIC.  There is no way I would ever pay six figures for gold.  I wouldn't even pay half that.  Mainly because I wouldn't get enough perceived value out of it for that much.  I do make good use of the benefits and all but a few of my reservations have been upgraded.  The ones that didn't, I either declined an upgrade or it was it was a three-bedroom in prime season.  

I invest in stocks as well.  Stocks are not quite as fun as vacations.  They are definitely not fun when they tank as they have recently.  I feel sorry for the sucker who bought Wyndham destinations when it was over $40 a share. My portfolio does include Wyndham Destinations which I bought recently at $20 a share.  I wish I would have seen it when it was $13 a share.   I had some extra funds to spend, so I figure I'd use some of it to buy Wyndham Destinations stock.   I am not sure how much of a dividend we will see over the next few years.  It also will not pay for my VIP unless I buy many more and it goes back up to $40 a share which would take years.  In the meantime, I'll enjoy my vacations.


----------



## Richelle (May 2, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I like Not being locked into one system, no financial burden of paying maintenance fees and without the so called sunk cost of purchasing resale or VIP.  The Purchase price of  both resale and VIP can be recouped (over several years for a VIP) only If you want to hustle and work hard at renting. Without renting no way to recoup the sunk cost or purchase price. Wyndham sets the bar very low or $0 with Ovations. Owning stock has its risks but normally you will recoup more then  your initial investment. Unlike a timeshare the stock price tends to hold original value and sells for more then $0



I considered getting a Marriott contract, but then I would have to keep track of two different systems, and their changes.  I have to much to keep track of with other things in my life.  I don't need to add another one.  I'm sure the others are great, but I don't have a need for another timeshare.  When we retire and I have more time on my hands, then we may look into Marriott or whatever other system looks appealing at the time.  That's a ways off yet.  Who knows what the resale market might be like then.

Did anyone where mention they were trying to make their money back from VIP by renting?  I don't recall seeing anyone say that in any of the threads.  Maybe it was a while ago?  I don't think I've seen anyone on Facebook say they bought in VIP to make a profit.  Trying to offset their fees, yes.  But not pay for VIP.  




dgalati said:


> Now if I was a owner that bought and used all points for my personal use I would have to agree with this statement. But how does your theory work for a owner who rents reservations to cover maintenance fees. Will it be better for them if Wyndham cancels their guest reservations to make availability for owners use? What do you think Owners who bought up to VIP levels and bought millions of resale points to rent reservations are thinking? Would any of these owners disagree or have a different opinion if owning is better then renting under todays circumstances?



If someone bought millions of points specifically to rent, then I cannot feel sorry for them at the moment.  The directory specifically says "The program is for a member's own use and enjoyment and not for commercial purposes".  If they are buying points specifically for renting, that's commercial purposes.  They are breaking the rules.  They are taking a risk when they break the rules.  Not only that, them renting those millions of points, takes inventory away from owners.  It's on them if they lose a ton of money because of all this.  It stinks yes, but I cannot feel sorry for someone who breaks the rules.  I feel sorry for the ones that were only renting to offset dues and have to return the money they already put towards their dues.  The few mega renters that are remaining, should consider themselves lucky that Wyndham has not shut them down yet.


----------



## 55plus (May 2, 2020)

Owning stock, which I do, is one thing, but a Wyndham VIP Platinum ownership when points first came about under Fairfield Resorts beats the market if you bought in then. Most usage at half points during the winter months in Florida and having a reservation during high demand locations and timeframes can't compete. The trick is to use it and maximize its discounts and benefits. The longer you own and use it the less it cost you over time as compared to owning a vacation home or renting a vacation home. It's about understand the system and using to go its full potential.


----------



## Richelle (May 2, 2020)

55plus said:


> Owning stock, which I do, is one thing, but a Wyndham VIP Platinum ownership when points first came about under Fairfield Resorts beats the market if you bought in then. Most usage at half points during the winter months in Florida and having a reservation during high demand locations and timeframes can't compete. The trick is to use it and maximize its discounts and benefits. The longer you own and use it the less it cost you over time as compared to owning a vacation home or renting a vacation home. It's about understand the system and using to go it's full potential.



I get varying numbers of how much people spent back then for VIP.  Did you buy back then, or know what it was back then?  I'm curious as to how much different it was for what I spent for Gold.  I bought after Fairfield became Wyndham.  I think it was a year or two after.  But that was only the first of my two purchases.  That one qualified us for Silver VIP with our PIC.  That purchase was $15k.


----------



## CO skier (May 3, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Now if I was a owner that bought and used all points for my personal use I would have to agree with this statement.


That was the point of my post.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

55plus said:


> I didn't receive an email about the resorts opening. Anyone else? I do receive Mr. Brown's VIP emails regularly.


I didn't receive the email mentioned, either.  Anyone else?  I also receive Mr. Brown's VIP emails regularly (quarterly, I believe).

 (Sorry if that was answered earlier, lots to read). Thanks for posting @WhiskeyJack (thank goodness for TUG).


----------



## CO skier (May 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I didn't receive the email mentioned, either.


Did not receive an email as either a Club Wyndham or WorldMark owner (so not sure if that email is fake news), but the announcement does appear on each of the Club Wyndham, Shell, and WorldMark facebook pages.


----------



## CO skier (May 3, 2020)

Anyone who signs onto a developer VIP ownership agrees to something about their non-commercial use of the account.  (Not sure about the exact terminology).  This would make it easy to distinguish between personal use of a VIP ownership from a commercial use, largely from the number of guest certificates used.

A restriction or limitation on the use of Guest Certificates would present no problem for an owner who utilizes their points for personal use, but a major impediment for a megarenter who has no or little interest in using Wyndham points for their own vacation(s).


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Did not receive an email as either a Club Wyndham or WorldMark owner (so not sure if that email is fake news), but the announcement does appear on each of the Club Wyndham, Shell, and WorldMark facebook pages.


The announcement that appears on the Wyndham pages is dated April 21 and makes no reference to the information in the referenced letter.


----------



## 55plus (May 3, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Anyone who signs onto a developer VIP ownership agrees to something about their non-commercial use of the account.  (Not sure about the exact terminology).  This would make it easy to distinguish between personal use of a VIP ownership from a commercial use, largely from the number of guest certificates used.


As an owner you can't, according to Wyndham directory, do rentals, but Wyndham allows it through Extra Holidays. I guess it's okay in Wyndham's mind because they are profiting from it. Owner who actually use their points for themselves and family, like intended, fall second to Extra Holidays if the timeframe/location you need is not available to you other than to rent it through Extra. That's what angers me about Extra Holidays.


----------



## 55plus (May 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I get varying numbers of how much people spent back then for VIP.  Did you buy back then, or know what it was back then?  I'm curious as to how much different it was for what I spent for Gold.  I bought after Fairfield became Wyndham.  I think it was a year or two after.  But that was only the first of my two purchases.  That one qualified us for Silver VIP with our PIC.  That purchase was $15k.


From the contract I read my parents obtained their VIP Platinum membership for about $30K. It was Fairfield then and points we new to the timeshare industry. Eventually those who recently purchase will feel it was a good deal if they hang on to it and use it to its full potential. As point prices increase, their purchase will look better and better over the years. We use ours as a way to spend our winters in Florida, along with various other vacations throughout the year.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

55plus said:


> As an owner you can't, according to Wyndham directory, do rentals, but Wyndham allows it through Extra Holidays. I guess it's okay in Wyndham's mind because they are profiting from it. Owner who actually use their points for themselves and family, like intended, fall second to Extra Holidays if the timeframe/location you need is not available to you other than to rent it through Extra. That's what angers me about Extra Holidays.


I wonder if sales still uses the sales pitch to purchase more points so you can rent and offset your maintenance fees?  And they weren't pushing Extra Holidays, either. Ocean Walk would hand out best dates to rent (conventions and events throughout the year that they suggested you book rooms to rent).


----------



## 55plus (May 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I wonder if sales still uses the sales pitch to purchase more points so you can rent and offset your maintenance fees?  And they weren't pushing Extra Holidays, either. Ocean Walk would hand out best dates to rent (conventions and events throughout the year that they suggested you book rooms to rent).


Sales Weasels will say anything to make a sale. If social distancing is going to be the new thing until a vaccine is developed is Wyndham going to limit reservations to accommodate less people at resorts, meaning not fill resorts to capacity? That won't play well in the summer when most owners travel.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

55plus said:


> Sales Weasels will say anything to make a sale. If social distancing is going to be the new thing until a vaccine is developed is Wyndham going to limit reservations to accommodate less people at resorts, meaning not fill resorts to capacity? That won't play well in the summer when most owners travel.


But if pools and such aren't open, I wonder how many people will still want to go? I kind of feel like this year is a wash at this point.  We haven't pulled the trigger, but 95% sure our family reunion won't happen :-(


----------



## wjappraise (May 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> But if pools and such aren't open, I wonder how many people will still want to go? I kind of feel like this year is a wash at this point. We haven't pulled the trigger, but 95% sure our family reunion won't happen :-(



When is your reunion? Ours is thanksgiving time at bonnet creek. Still hopeful. 

Wes.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

wjappraise said:


> When is your reunion? Ours is thanksgiving time at bonnet creek. Still hopeful.
> 
> Wes.


The last 2 weeks of June in Hawaii. I know we need to cancel. Last I checked, timeshares were considered non-essential and thus even if you got there, you can't stay in a timeshare.  We know we need to cancel or reschedule. Some still want to go later this year, I think we need to wait until at least next year.  Southwest will let you move the flights out up to 30 days for same price as currently booked.  

Hope that Thanksgiving works out for you at Bonnet Creek. Your odds are looking much better than mine .  I have pondered maybe trying to find something in Myrtle Beach in August, something we could drive to. But haven't put any effort in to that, yet.


----------



## dgalati (May 3, 2020)

CO skier said:


> That was the point of my post.





dgalati said:


> I have always said renting is better then owning and the commitment of paying maintenance fees. It  becomes even a better deal during a down turn.


It seems we agree to disagree.


----------



## dgalati (May 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I wonder if sales still uses the sales pitch to purchase more points so you can rent and offset your maintenance fees?  And they weren't pushing Extra Holidays, either. Ocean Walk would hand out best dates to rent (conventions and events throughout the year that they suggested you book rooms to rent).


It was a strategy to get owners to buy more points. I compare it to the sales cancel and rebook strategy that worked so well for many years. We all know none of what sales is promoting was never a owner benefit but is or was a loophole that is being exploited by owners until it costs Wyndham's  rental arm Extra Holidays. When it affects their bottom line that's when they enforce or create new rules.


----------



## dgalati (May 3, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Anyone who signs onto a developer VIP ownership agrees to something about their non-commercial use of the account.  (Not sure about the exact terminology).  This would make it easy to distinguish between personal use of a VIP ownership from a commercial use, largely from the number of guest certificates used.
> 
> A restriction or limitation on the use of Guest Certificates would present no problem for an owner who utilizes their points for personal use, but a major impediment for a megarenter who has no or little interest in using Wyndham points for their own vacation(s).


Your assumptions on limiting guest certificates are correct. What number of guest certificates used would you consider a owner a mega renter. Remember Wyndham alots 15 per million points. Do you think or Is 15 to many for a owner using points for personal use?


----------



## kaljor (May 3, 2020)

Well I think its 15 per million but that's not important.  My question is why would Wyndham include the Guest Certificates if they didn't expect owners to use them.


----------



## dgalati (May 3, 2020)

kaljor said:


> Well I think its 15 per million but that's not important.  My question is why would Wyndham include the Guest Certificates if they didn't expect owners to use them.


30 after 1 million and 1? You are right not important but why issue gift certificates if renting is prohibited.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

kaljor said:


> Well I think its 15 per million but that's not important.  My question is why would Wyndham include the Guest Certificates if they didn't expect owners to use them.


And they really, really, love the revenue the guest certificates bring in. I know over the years people keep mentioning guest certificate count and that Wyndham watches that, but I've always felt it was speculation. I don't know of anyone actually called out by Wyndham because of it. Personally, I don't think anyone knows for a fact that Wyndham watches that.  Nor do I think anyone's ever nailed down the what makes a renter a megarenter question. I think Wyndham shut down anyone they wanted to with the big stripping and rolling fiasco.


----------



## 55plus (May 3, 2020)

I get 30 guest certificates annually and use 3 to 5 for friends and family to join us in Florida and 8 for Daytona 500 and Bike Week. I use 2 to 3 for my military buddies to join us in Washington DC for Memorial Day. And every four years I use 2 to 3 to have friends join us at the Presidential Inauguration. It will all change this year because Wyndham's resort social distancing owners first policy due to the virus.


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

55plus said:


> As an owner you can't, according to Wyndham directory, do rentals, but Wyndham allows it through Extra Holidays. I guess it's okay in Wyndham's mind because they are profiting from it. Owner who actually use their points for themselves and family, like intended, fall second to Extra Holidays if the timeframe/location you need is not available to you other than to rent it through Extra. That's what angers me about Extra Holidays.



Wyndham rents out inventory owners booked and gave them to rent out.  They may rent out their own inventory through Extra holidays, but the only owner owned inventory they rent, is what the member themselves booked.   I did confirm with an exec that occasionally renting to offset maintenance fees is ok with them.  Not sure if they put a limit on Extra Holidays.  Of course, it benefits them, but it has some benefit to the owner as well.  They do not have to risk someone disputing a charge on their credit card, saying it wasn't them who booked the reservation.  Credit card companies almost always side with the customer.  If that happens with Wyndham, they deal with the cost of losing that money.  Wyndham also collects payment, markets the rentals, manages the reservation, and saves the owner a guest certificate.  What I don't agree with is their cancellation policy for extra holidays.  The renter can cancel after the 15-day deadline the owner has to cancel and get their points back.  So if a renter cancels a week before, and Wyndham cannot rent it out, the owner loses the points and doesn't get paid.  Also, you don't always get your entire reservation rented out.  Sometimes they only rent out a few days and the owners lose the points on the days that didn't get rented out.  40% commission seems a bit high, but I don't know what the points managers charge.  Obviously renting from an owner is cheaper, but it does require some level of trust.  Some people would rather spend the extra money to book with a major company.  Plus, they have a better cancellation policy them most owners.

Wyndham is going to do what every for-profit company does.  Do everything they can to make a profit.  Extra Holidays is one revenue stream.  They are also going to do what every for-profit company tries to do.  Eliminate the competition.  If that means shutting down points managers, mega renters, and timeshare brokers, they do that.  Wyndham is far from perfect, but I don't expect them to allow others to profit off of them.  Of course, they are going to fight the competition.


----------



## dgalati (May 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Wyndham rents out inventory owners booked and gave them to rent out.  They may rent out their own inventory through Extra holidays, but the only owner owned inventory they rent, is what the member themselves booked.   I did confirm with an exec that occasionally renting to offset maintenance fees is ok with them.  Not sure if they put a limit on Extra Holidays.  Of course, it benefits them, but it has some benefit to the owner as well.  They do not have to risk someone disputing a charge on their credit card, saying it wasn't them who booked the reservation.  Credit card companies almost always side with the customer.  If that happens with Wyndham, they deal with the cost of losing that money.  Wyndham also collects payment, markets the rentals, manages the reservation, and saves the owner a guest certificate.  What I don't agree with is their cancellation policy for extra holidays.  The renter can cancel after the 15-day deadline the owner has to cancel and get their points back.  So if a renter cancels a week before, and Wyndham cannot rent it out, the owner loses the points and doesn't get paid.  Also, you don't always get your entire reservation rented out.  Sometimes they only rent out a few days and the owners lose the points on the days that didn't get rented out.  40% commission seems a bit high, but I don't know what the points managers charge.  Obviously renting from an owner is cheaper, but it does require some level of trust.  Some people would rather spend the extra money to book with a major company.  Plus, they have a better cancellation policy them most owners.
> 
> Wyndham is going to do what every for-profit company does.  Do everything they can to make a profit.  Extra Holidays is one revenue stream.  They are also going to do what every for-profit company tries to do.  Eliminate the competition.  If that means shutting down points managers, mega renters, and timeshare brokers, they do that.  Wyndham is far from perfect, but I don't expect them to allow others to profit off of them.  Of course, they are going to fight the competition.


I agree with all points above but In the process of fighting off the competition they are biting the hand that feeds them. Wyndham sells developer points to owners with the sales strategy of renting additional points to pay all maintenance fees. Along with cancel and re-book this was never a benefit and we all know Wyndham can change the rules at any time to suit their needs at the owners expense.


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I agree with all points above but In the process of fighting off the competition they are biting the hand that feeds them. Wyndham sells developer points to owners with the sales strategy of renting additional points to pay all maintenance fees. Along with cancel and re-book this was never a benefit and we all know Wyndham can change the rules at any time to suit their needs at the owners expense.



Wyndham as a company, does not sell points by promising people they can rent points for them.  The salesperson does.  One can argue that since they are employed by Wyndham, it's Wyndham doing it.  However, if you've read a recent contract, there is a clause in there that the owner has to acknowledge, that says they are not buying points, in order to offset their maintenance fees.  

"*Not Buying for Maintenance Fee Offset.*  Purchaser understands that Wyndham Vacation Resorts may present various programs from time to time that may provide the Purchaser with opportunities to offset a portion of the maintenance fee obligation associated with Purchaser's ownership interest.  Purchaser acknowledges the purchased made today, was not made based on any of these programs and has no expectation that Purchaser's participation in these programs will fully or continuously offset any or all of maintenance fee obligation"

So the salesperson may promise that they can offset the maintenance fees by renting points, but that contradicts the contract.  The owner agrees that they are not buying to offset their maintenance fees. I have not seen anything in writing that says that they can offset their fees if they buy more.  Everything is verbal.  With that said, it's on Wyndham to stop the salesperson from making that promise in the first place.  I think Wyndham as a whole doesn't condone it, but the sales side of the house is doing nothing to stop it.  Or if they are, it is hard to prove because local management is the one encouraging it and covering it up.

If it's not in writing, it was never a rule or a benefit.  So there were no rules or benefits changed.  Just salespeople being sleazeballs.  If people followed common sense and not trust commissioned salespeople and not impulse buy, the entire timeshare industry would tank.


----------



## dgalati (May 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Wyndham as a company, does not sell points by promising people they can rent points for them.  The salesperson does.  One can argue that since they are employed by Wyndham, it's Wyndham doing it.  However, if you've read a recent contract, there is a clause in there that the owner has to acknowledge, that says they are not buying points, in order to offset their maintenance fees.
> 
> "*Not Buying for Maintenance Fee Offset.*  Purchaser understands that Wyndham Vacation Resorts may present various programs from time to time that may provide the Purchaser with opportunities to offset a portion of the maintenance fee obligation associated with Purchaser's ownership interest.  Purchaser acknowledges the purchased made today, was not made based on any of these programs and has no expectation that Purchaser's participation in these programs will fully or continuously offset any or all of maintenance fee obligation"
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying but Wyndham makes $$$$$ by employing these unscrupulous characters. No one can honestly can say that its not a culture embedded in the sales force. How many unsuspecting couples have been hoodwinked by the use of this deception? Its a well known way sales can sell more points at the benefit of Wyndhams bottom line and the sales weasels back pocket. The whole industry is full of sharks from the developers sales teams to the exit teams. Lets not mention Ovations beating owners on the way out. No first right of refusal but let the owners give back for free to save their poor souls from the greedy exit teams. No matter which way you turn Owners are taking it on the chin from a big cast of unsavory characters. IMHO!


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I get what you are saying but Wyndham makes $$$$$ by employing these unscrupulous characters. No one can honestly can say that its not a culture embedded in the sales force. How many unsuspecting couples have been hoodwinked by the use of this deception? Its a well known way sales can sell more points at the benefit of Wyndhams bottom line and the sales weasels pocket.



I don't doubt they use sleazy tactics.  I've seen it first hand.  However, at what point should the owner takes responsibility for their own actions.  The salespeople have their share of the blame, but the owner has the responsibility to protect their own financial security.  If they took the time to read the contract during the signing, or shortly afterward, they would have seen that clause, along with the recession clause.  Disaster would have been averted.  Pretty much all the sales tactics can be proven false with a little research or reading the contract.  Unfortunately, they choose not to and end up finding out they were lied to after it was too late.  That helps neither the owner or Wyndham.  That culture is embedded in a lot of timeshare systems.  Wyndham is not unique in that regard.  It was probably allowed because that's what their competitors are doing.  Wyndham, being the largest, should be setting the standard and not following it.  Sadly, until people get smart, and politicians start coming down hard on the Timeshare industry, it will continue.  

With that said, what do you think about the new check-in system that Wyndham is implementing?  I know what my first thought was, and I think yours will be the same. lol


----------



## dgalati (May 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I don't doubt they use sleazy tactics.  I've seen it first hand.  However, at what point should the owner takes responsibility for their own actions.  The salespeople have their share of the blame, but the owner has the responsibility to protect their own financial security.  If they took the time to read the contract during the signing, or shortly afterward, they would have seen that clause, along with the recession clause.  Disaster would have been averted.  Pretty much all the sales tactics can be proven false with a little research or reading the contract.  Unfortunately, they choose not to and end up finding out they were lied to after it was too late.  That helps neither the owner or Wyndham.  That culture is embedded in a lot of timeshare systems.  Wyndham is not unique in that regard.  It was probably allowed because that's what their competitors are doing.  Wyndham, being the largest, should be setting the standard and not following it.  Sadly, until people get smart, and politicians start coming down hard on the Timeshare industry, it will continue.
> 
> With that said, what do you think about the new check-in system that Wyndham is implementing?  I know what my first thought was, and I think yours will be the same. lol


I missed the new check-in system. Hopefully the parking pass desk is eliminated and no more phone calls to room if you bypass the parking pass desk.


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I missed the new check-in system. Hopefully the parking pass desk is eliminated and no more phone calls to room if you bypass the parking pass desk.



You bypass the check in desk entirely. However...

“We will be launching a virtual lobby or fast check-in process. We elevated our technology to allow pre-arrival check-in that lets you know your room is ready, so you can go straight to the unit and meet one of our associates there," he said, noting that this eliminates guests having to go to public check-in areas where larger crowds gather.”





			https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/news/2020/04/29/exclusive-now-is-the-time-to-accelerate-good-ideas.html?b=1588174903%5E21664349


----------



## 55plus (May 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> You bypass the check in desk entirely. However...
> 
> “We will be launching a virtual lobby or fast check-in process. We elevated our technology to allow pre-arrival check-in that lets you know your room is ready, so you can go straight to the unit and meet one of our associates there," he said, noting that this eliminates guests having to go to public check-in areas where larger crowds gather.”
> 
> ...


No parking pass hassle?


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

55plus said:


> No parking pass hassle?



Nope but I’m wondering if “Associate “ is what they are calling the parking pass nazis these days. Are they going to be at your door trying to get you to a sales update? I don’t think so, but the thought crossed my mind.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 4, 2020)

Why don't they just give owners reusable RFID wristbands like DVC does? All the doors already have RFID readers. They could charge $$ for them so people stay in the habit of keeping them. The one thing I loved about staying at SSR was that I was able to get there at 11 am, swim in the pool for a few hours and go directly to my room when I got the text that my room was ready.


----------



## Richelle (May 4, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Why don't they just give owners reusable RFID wristbands like DVC does? All the doors already have RFID readers. They could charge $$ for them so people stay in the habit of keeping them. The one thing I loved about staying at SSR was that I was able to get there at 11 am, swim in the pool for a few hours and go directly to my room when I got the text that my room was ready.



Probably has something to do with HOAs. It’s the only reason I can think of. Clearwater has then I think. Or maybe it’s just for PR owners.


----------



## 55plus (May 5, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Why don't they just give owners reusable RFID wristbands like DVC does? All the doors already have RFID readers. They could charge $$ for them so people stay in the habit of keeping them. The one thing I loved about staying at SSR was that I was able to get there at 11 am, swim in the pool for a few hours and go directly to my room when I got the text that my room was ready.


All guests get reusable RDIF at Clearwater. Ocean Walk has small RDIF cards that attach to an one time use wristbands. We also use the wristbands from Ocean Walk at Bonnet Creek, Clearwater and Beach Street. They wouldn't work at Emerald Grande. Must have a different system than Wyndham. Wore them all winter. It's genius.


----------



## kaljor (May 5, 2020)

At certain resorts you will still need a gate code or a card key to access the parking.  At others they may still require you to display a pass on the mirror or dashboard.  So you still have to get those somewhere.  Building the IT infrastructure to allow a system wide RFID card to be used at any resort as a room key would take some time (and competence) to build.  And i don't see how they can hope to sell points if there is no opportunity for a sales person to entice people to attend a meeting.  It should be interesting.

Maybe the "Associate" who meets you by your room will invite themselves in to show you the room or to conduct a "short survey".

Maybe the "Associate" will already be in your room!


----------



## Richelle (May 6, 2020)

New update as of 5/6

Resort Closures

In accordance with guidance from public health officials as well as state and local conditions, all resorts are temporarily closed. We will continue to evaluate conditions to determine when each resort is able to reopen.
If you have an upcoming reservation through *May 25, 2020*, we will cancel your reservation for you – you do not need to take any action. Your vacation points, housekeeping credits, and reservation transaction(s) will be returned to your account within 72 hours.
*Click here to view a list of impacted resorts.*
As this situation constantly develops, we encourage you to reschedule your upcoming stays with check-in dates through May 31, 2020 to a date later in the season. Your owner website is the fastest way to cancel an existing reservation and rebook for new dates with no penalty.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 6, 2020)

They just said at the 1pm meeting they were planning on opening on the 16th lol.


----------



## 55plus (May 6, 2020)

Wyndham's left hand doesn't know what their right hand is doing. It appears they can't walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Richelle (May 6, 2020)

55plus said:


> Wyndham's left hand doesn't know what their right hand is doing. It appears they can't walk and chew gum at the same time.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## chapjim (May 6, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> They just said at the 1pm meeting they were planning on opening on the 16th lol.



16th of what?  Or did they leave that open?


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 6, 2020)

Until this afternoon, the website said open on the 5/16 although reservations were not allowed until 6/1.


----------



## Kozman (May 7, 2020)

Had reservations for May 19 for Smoky Mountain and thought we were safe but now it looks like they've put off opening until May 25 at the earliest. When called they blame local city administrators for the continued closure while other resorts in the area opened up May 1. Wyndham has adopted a one size fits all for all resorts no matter the local situation.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 7, 2020)

Yea I was planning to chill at Ocean Walk again May 17-20, but my reservation was cancelled even though Volusia County opened back up this week. Pools and Beaches are open.


----------



## 55plus (May 7, 2020)

I got an email to cancel my week in DC during Memorial Day. This is the first time in many years I won't be able to visit my hero veteran buddys in Arlington or meet up with friends at The Wall. I'll make it a point to get their later this year.


----------



## bnoble (May 7, 2020)

Kozman said:


> When called they blame local city administrators for the continued closure while other resorts in the area opened up May 1.


Is it possible that those other resorts are not in Sevierville, but rather Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg? If this is being done city by city, I can easily imagine different decisions in each due to the different mix of tourism and residential property in each.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 7, 2020)

I have parents of kids that I teach that are healthcare workers who have said they they haven't had any new ICU patients in a week in Tampa, yet Clearwater beach resort is closed, even though other resorts are open and people are swimming in the pools and the beach is open.


----------



## ilya (May 8, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea I was planning to chill at Ocean Walk again May 17-20, but my reservation was cancelled even though Volusia County opened back up this week. Pools and Beaches are open.


They did the same thing with the last hurricane. Closed much longer than needed. I hope all the resorts are spotless...


----------



## Baby Jane (May 8, 2020)

ilya said:


> Did they mention anything about guest confirmation. After all that does not cost them anything..


They didn’t return my guest pass when I had to cancel a guest reservation


----------



## Eric B (May 9, 2020)

The latest update (May 8) includes a place holder site where they will list dates for reopening the resorts as they figure out when that will happen.  None of them have dates populated yet.  The header includes the following:

UPDATED MAY 8, 2020
RESORT UPDATES

Following guidance from public health officials as well as state and local conditions, all resorts are temporarily closed. We are working to finalize the reopening schedule with careful consideration. The latest updates on each resort will be posted on this page.

URL is:









						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## Eric B (May 9, 2020)

Baby Jane said:


> They didn’t return my guest pass when I had to cancel a guest reservation



Here's what their current FAQ on guest confirmations says (same site as above post).  It gives me the impression that they will return a fee that you paid for a guest pass/confirmation, but won't return the free ones.


What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?

If your guest confirmation is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your vacation points, housekeeping credits, reservation transaction(s), and any other fees associated with the reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation.


----------



## dgalati (May 9, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Here's what their current FAQ on guest confirmations says (same site as above post).  It gives me the impression that they will return a fee that you paid for a guest pass/confirmation, but won't return the free ones.
> 
> 
> What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?
> ...


GC fees being returned to lessor or owner is of very litttle consolation to the lessee.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 9, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Here's what their current FAQ on guest confirmations says (same site as above post).  It gives me the impression that they will return a fee that you paid for a guest pass/confirmation, but won't return the free ones.
> 
> 
> What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?
> ...


Their logic on not reimbursing the 'comp' ones has always escaped me.  At this point, it would be the least of my concerns.  But still, in the end we pay (simply because this is occurring in Spring versus Winter).


----------



## Eric B (May 9, 2020)

It's definitely not on the top of things that concern me, particularly since I don't really do that many rentals/exchanges.  Probably a bigger issue for non-VIPs with fewer free ones - I've never used mine up.  Also, the impact would really depend on your anniversary month.


----------



## kaljor (May 9, 2020)

I don't do any renting and I haven't had to ever pay for one yet but i have used my 2 free ones once or twice to book rooms for family members traveling together.  It would have been a nice gesture to return them this year but overall, not a big deal.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

Updates to the phased opening schedule for Florida, South Carolina, and Vermont at 









						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				



.


Clearwater Beach
Club Wyndham Clearwater Beach - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Daytona Beach 
Club Wyndham Ocean Walk - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
WorldMark Ocean Walk - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Destin 
Club Destin - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Bay Club - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Club Wyndham Bay Club II - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Club Wyndham Beach Street Cottages - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Club Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Club Wyndham at Majestic Sun - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Orlando 
Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31
Club Wyndham Cypress Palm – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Orlando International – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Reunion – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Club Wyndham Star Island – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
WorldMark Reunion – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
Panama City Beach 
Club Wyndham Panama City Beach - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020
South Carolina

Charleston 
The Mills House Wyndham Grand Hotel - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Edisto Beach 
Club Wyndham King Cotton Villas - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Ocean Ridge - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Myrtle Beach 
Club Wyndham at the Cottages - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Dye Villas - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Plantation Resort - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Seawatch Plantation - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Towers on the Grove - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Club Wyndham Westwinds - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
WorldMark Myrtle Beach - Plantation Resort - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Santee 
Club Wyndham Lake Marion - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
Vermont

Smugglers’ Notch 
Club Wyndham Smugglers' Notch Vermont - Phased Arrivals 6/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/15/2020


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

The remaining resorts list dates for accepting new reservations, but no info on phased openings.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2020)

The big question for my renter with a May 30 check-in at Bonnet Creek is will pools, hot tubs, lazy rivers, etc., be open.

If those resort amenities will be closed, the resort might as well be closed.


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> The big question for my renter with a May 30 check-in at Bonnet Creek is will pools, hot tubs, lazy rivers, etc., be open.
> 
> If those resort amenities will be closed, the resort might as well be closed.



I suspect that the answer to that question would depend on whatever the state allows at the time.  if large gatherings are not allowed, I suspect the pools, hot tubs, and lazy rivers will be closed.  Or if the state requires certain things that would be costly to implement, it might be closed for a bit longer.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> The big question for my renter with a May 30 check-in at Bonnet Creek is will pools, hot tubs, lazy rivers, etc., be open.
> 
> If those resort amenities will be closed, the resort might as well be closed.



I'm supposed to check in May 31st, but F that if there's no pools. That's the whole point of the resort.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

I know how much FUN it's going to be to making reservations in 2021 with point extensions. I think I did a good job draining my 2021 points ^_^
I am planning on going to Bonnet Creek, Clearwater (Presidential), Reunion and Sea Gardens this summer. My 2020 points are 0/600,000 and my 2021 are 104,500/502,000 lol


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I know how much FUN it's going to be to making reservations in 2021 with point extensions. I think I did a good job draining my 2021 points ^_^
> I am planning on going to Bonnet Creek, Clearwater (Presidential), Reunion and Sea Gardens this summer. My 2020 points are 0/600,000 and my 2021 are 104,500/502,000 lol
> 
> View attachment 20665


I still have quite a bit to go, and this doesn't show the 246,000 points i have yet to roll over and the 424,000 point Clearwater contract i picked up.  So far i have a four bedroom presidential at Seawatch in late march into April, Daytona bike week in a two bedroom lock out, and a two bedroom presidential in National Harbor during inauguration week.  Whats saving me is we are planning on going to margaritaville in Feburary and will be booking three rooms.  That should take care of everything except clearwater points that I can probably roll over into 2022.  The downside to that is, the number you see there doesn't include PIC points, which we have 408,000 of.  I think I will be rolling points over for the next few years at least.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2020)

I have 35,925 left in 2020 but I expect more cancellations.

01/01/21 - 12/31/21
*549,000*/4,677,500
Available Use Year Points 
*Unlimited*
Housekeeping Credits

01/01/22 - 12/31/22
*4,677,500*/4,677,500
Available Use Year Points
*Unlimited*
Housekeeping Credits


----------



## Richelle (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I have 35,925 left in 2020 but I expect more cancellations.
> 
> 01/01/21 - 12/31/21
> *549,000*/4,677,500
> ...



Looks like you made good progress on 2021 though.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Looks like you made good progress on 2021 though.



I booked my usual places for January - April 2021.  Fourteen months for the PresRes points and ARP for the rest.  I'll sit on the 500K for a while.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

Is there an update on the rumor regarding the cancellation of reservations currently in the name of a guest?  I have a few days at Glacier Canyon in July for my kids/grandkids.   They really want to go and would need to be making other plans if vacations are going to be getting cancelled.  TIA.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I have 35,925 left in 2020 but I expect more cancellations.
> 
> 01/01/21 - 12/31/21
> *549,000*/4,677,500
> ...



Damn Jim, you own some serious points!


----------



## louisianab (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> Is there an update on the rumor regarding the cancellation of reservations currently in the name of a guest?  I have a few days at Glacier Canyon in July for my kids/grandkids.   They really want to go and would need to be making other plans if vacations are going to be getting cancelled.  TIA.


Depending on your reservation and guest transaction counts, it might be worth it to change to your name for now and then edit later.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 15, 2020)

louisianab said:


> Depending on your reservation and guest transaction counts, it might be worth it to change to your name for now and then edit later.


I've actually thought about that as I have no issue on Guest Certificates counts.  The reservation was made in November (for July) with the guest put on at that time.  I was wondering if any one had any facts.


----------



## louisianab (May 15, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I've actually thought about that as I have no issue on Guest Certificates counts.  The reservation was made in November (for July) with the guest put on at that time.  I was wondering if any one had any facts.
> [/QUOTE
> Email from 4/30. Real Vague
> _While we can’t wait to welcome you back on vacation, we want to ensure we’ve adapted our operations and implemented additional safety measures. This means that we will not be able to accommodate all existing reservations. When that happens, owner reservations will be prioritized and we will contact exchange, rental and “guest of” reservations to cancel those bookings. We know you’re eager to get back on vacation, and we’re doing everything we can to help you do that — and do it safely. _


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Damn Jim, you own some serious points!



That has to be at least $20,000 a year in MF. Damnnnn is right.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Damn Jim, you own some serious points!



I canceled 2.5 million worth of reservations in three or four days back when the whatever hit the fan in late March.  Used most of them in October - December 2020.  They may not rent but if they don't, I'll just roll them into 2021.


----------



## comicbookman (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I canceled 2.5 million worth of reservations in three or four days back when the whatever hit the fan in late March.  Used most of them in October - December 2020.  They may not rent but if they don't, I'll just roll them into 2021.


Probably not roll them using the new website though.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> That has to be at least $20,000 a year in MF. Damnnnn is right.



$2,706/month


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> $2,706/month



That is literally almost my teaching salary after taxes lol.


----------



## Eric B (May 15, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> That is literally almost my teaching salary after taxes lol.



So it’s affordable!!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> So it’s affordable!!



Well if you know how to do rentals, it's an easy $25,000 a year in passive income I guess, but when the economy tanks, you're stuck with the bill.


----------



## bendadin (May 15, 2020)

So here is a question. I see that they finally stripped the FL resorts for July bookings. Yet you can book July through Extra Holidays at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We can't book it as owners but they can rent it and attach a guest certificate. Wait! What?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 15, 2020)

bendadin said:


> So here is a question. I see that they finally stripped the FL resorts for July bookings. Yet you can book July through Extra Holidays at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We can't book it as owners but they can rent it and attach a guest certificate. Wait! What?



I dont mind Wyndham pulling that crap in the short term. They need the additional profit to stay afloat. I just hope they open the pools. The email I got for first week of june said amenities may be closed, but didnt go into specifics.


----------



## dgalati (May 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Damn Jim, you own some serious points!


Megarenter?


----------



## CCdad (May 15, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Megarenter?



I don’t know what point level makes Jim a mega-renter, but if you look at his history he’s not depriving anyone of reservations that their ownership would otherwise allow.

He uses his PR points to book and hold those PR units at his home resort, which every PR owner has at their disposal at 12-14 months out.

His rentals, other than the prime PR units, are those made available on the LMTR board. Since cancel and rebook has been killed, he’s only booking those LMTR units at the 60 day or less window.

The 2.5 Mn points in reservations he cancelled in March-April were pushed out to hold units available during the 10 month window.

So again, I don’t see how his 4.7 Mn points makes him a mega-renter; perhaps that’s someone with more than 20-30 Mn points. 

But at least his ownership is keeping people employed at the resorts, as well as generating WD guest confirmation revenue when his free GCs are exhausted.

And you’ve been willing to rent from any VIP with the lowest possible price for your desired week 48-49 in FLL vs owning a week for that value season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (May 16, 2020)

I plead to being a renter but I'm not so sure about the "mega-" part, not that it matters.  I couldn't care less what label someone applies to me.

I appreciate CCdad's defense of my account management.  He has it just about right.  I book 4BR Presidential units at Bonnet Creek for Spring Break (week before and week after Easter).  I book Ocean Walk for the Daytona 500 and Bike Week.  I am not always able to rent them for more than the maintenance fee.  A lot depends on where on the calendar Easter falls.  A week in a 4BR Pres unit could cost 231,000 to 424,000 points.  (There's one in between -- 384,00 maybe.)   A few cancellations generate a lot of points (and this year, required a lot of refunds).

The majority of my rentals are reservations made while "bottom feeding"  -- booked inside 60 days.  Points-wise, I don't know -- maybe 50-50 full price and discounted.

My account is an open book to Wyndham.  If Wyndham doesn't like what I'm doing, I'm easy to find.


----------



## dgalati (May 16, 2020)

CCdad said:


> I don’t know what point level makes Jim a mega-renter, but if you look at his history he’s not depriving anyone of reservations that their ownership would otherwise allow.
> 
> He uses his PR points to book and hold those PR units at his home resort, which every PR owner has at their disposal at 12-14 months out.
> 
> ...


Now don't misunderstand the question. I was just wondering how does Wyndham decide when a owner becomes a mega-renter? I more then anyone benefit from renting from a VIP owner in the 60 day window. I also agree that every ownership helps to keep people employed and resorts open.  Here is a link from a few years back asking the same question.








						[2016] Mega Renters
					

Hey everyone,   Have anyone of you heard of Wyndham "Blacklisting" or marking you account as a mega renter? TIA




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Braindead (May 16, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I more then anyone benefit from renting from a VIP owner in the 60 day window.


Quite the ego! Self proclaimed top dog


----------



## dgalati (May 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Quite the ego! Self proclaimed top dog


I wouldn't go that far as claiming to be top dog. We are all just part of the Wyndham ecosystem. Many owners need to rent and without them I would have to be tied to a ownership. Its a mutual partnership that works for both parties.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (May 16, 2020)

Saw these in an updated Q&A on the Wyndham website today.  I take the first Q&A to mean that until the phased opening date has passed (think that is based on the posted date for when new reservations are accepted) only owner reservations will be allowed and those could be cancelled if occupancy exceeds whatever guideline the are using for the resort. Interesting the second one seems to indicate a return of guest confirmations for some resorts.  Last one does not say when pools and other amenities will reopen, just that they will be temporarily closed.


What are we doing to ensure owners are able to book at the destinations they want?

Owner reservations are being prioritized above all other reservations. Guests, exchange, and rental reservations will be canceled in order to give owners sole access to resorts during this initial reopening phase.
There are some instances where owner reservations may be cancelled in order to remain within the limited occupancy guidelines and practice safe social distancing measures. Several factors are being taken into consideration as we identify reservations to cancel such as when the reservation was booked and reservation dates. We are doing everything we can to ensure owners on-site will have a safe and enjoyable vacation during their stay.

What will happen if my guest confirmation is cancelled?

If your guest confirmation is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your vacation points, housekeeping credits, reservation transaction(s), and any other fees associated with the reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest confirmations will only be returned for canceled reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020. 

Will the pools and other amenities be open as resorts reopen?

During this initial phase of reopening, amenities such as pools, spas, restaurants and bars, game rooms, activity centers, and business centers will be temporarily closed order to practice safe social distancing measures.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 2, 2020)

The flexible cancellation policy (cancel with no penalty within 24 hours of check-in) has been extended through July 15.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I wouldn't go that far as claiming to be top dog. We are all just part of the Wyndham ecosystem. Many owners need to rent and without them I would have to be tied to a ownership. Its a mutual partnership that works for both parties.


Like a mutualism reciprocal relationship between individuals of different species where both individuals benefit.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 4, 2020)

55plus said:


> Like a mutualism reciprocal relationship between individuals of different species where both individuals benefit.


Not so. We all have the same wants and needs but take different paths to get there. Some believe the more you spend the better your vacation experience will be. I discredit that theory knowing that you can spend very little and still recieve VIP benefits without the sunk cost or burden of maintenance fees.


----------



## 55plus (Jul 4, 2020)

Both the rentee and renter benefit.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 18, 2020)

Latest update from Wyndham site:

*Cancellation Policy*
Most resorts are open and our teams are excited to welcome owners on vacation! The standard cancellation policy is now in effect, with the exception of certain resort locations.
Specific resorts may continue to temporarily extend their cancellation policy, with dates varying based on resort closures and local travel restrictions. Visit your resort page for cancellation policy details.

The resort update page still hasn't been updated to reflect that the US Virgin Islands are closed (or that the projected August 15th reopening of Limetree Beach Resort is in the past and would be overcome by events given the closing of the island's hospitality facilities by the government).  However, if you go to the individual resort pages for Limetree and Margaritaville St Thomas, they indicate:

Temporary flexible cancellation policy available through Sept. 30, 2020. Vacation points, housekeeping credits, reservation transaction(s) used will be returned to account within 72 hours upon cancellation.
Bottom line is that you'll need to go down to the individual resort pages in order to find out if the flexible cancellation policy is in effect for a reservation you have.  Not sure if they'll send an email on the subject if you have a reservation at one.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 18, 2020)

There's also an easier way to find which resorts have flexible cancellation policies in effect.  The WorldMark site for resort updates for COVID actually lists the status on one page.  It looks like the ones with those policies are the resorts in Canada, Club Wyndham Bentley Brook, Club Wyndham Midtown 45, the resorts in Rhode Island, the resorts in USVI, Australia, New Zealand and Europe.  They've also got the policy in effect for the resorts that aren't yet open, including those with projected opening dates.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2020)

I have 3 reservations remaining for this year and very close to deciding to cancel them and deposit the points to 2022. If I do that, could I then borrow some of those points if I needed them for reservations in 2021? I know once I deposit them into 2022, I must use them or lose them by the end of that use year. I just don’t know if I can borrow from them to use in an earlier year.


----------



## CCdad (Aug 18, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I have 3 reservations remaining for this year and very close to deciding to cancel them and deposit the points to 2022. If I do that, could I then borrow some of those points if I needed them for reservations in 2021? I know once I deposit them into 2022, I must use them or lose them by the end of that use year. I just don’t know if I can borrow from them to use in an earlier year.



Yes. You can borrow points from 2022 for 2021 reservation dates, but only for reservations booked within the Express window (up to 90 days from the date booked).


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 18, 2020)

It was a no brainer for me to deposit points I didn’t think I would be able to use this year. Any plan I will make from here out would be last minute, so I would just borrow them back.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 19, 2020)

MaryBella7 said:


> It was a no brainer for me to deposit points I didn’t think I would be able to use this year. Any plan I will make from here out would be last minute, so I would just borrow them back.



That's exactly what I did. I deposited most of my points up to the number of HK credits I had back in March (before Wyndham had given any indication of extending the deposit deadline and I thought I was still working on a deadline), figuring I'd punt the decision of what to do with my remaining HK-less points (worst-case scenario, deposit to RCI at the end of the year at half the HK cost of points deposit). Then I ended up booking 5 nights at Edisto in July, using the orphaned 2020 points and borrowing the remaining points and HK from 2021. Now I've got most of my points booked in 2021 and assuming those trips happen, I can deposit anything I don't use to 2022.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 19, 2020)

We’ve pretty much decided to deposit them in 2022 and we’re tentatively planning a 2 week trip to California and maybe up to Oregon and Washington. We’ll have 1.5M points to do that and a few of our annual trips like NOLA, the beach, etc. Hopefully, things will be back to something approaching normal by then.


----------

